# Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?



## Charlie Harper (2. September 2011)

*Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Guten Abend,

Erst kürzlich hat die Palästinenserführung bekannt gegeben, dass man bei den Vereinten Nationen die Anerkennung eines eigenen Staates beantragen möchte. Israel's politische Führung verkündete umgehen, dass man gegen dieses Vorhaben stimmen werde und auch der deutsche Außenminister Guido Westerwelle verkündete bereits, dass man hinter Israel stünde: Link 

Dass Israel den Gaza-Streifen abgeriegelt hat und kontrolliert ist bekannt. Außerdem baut man derzeit noch an einer Mauer, die den Gaza-Streifen von Israel trennen soll. 
Die Bevölkerung des Gaza-Streifens leidet natürlich unter dieser extremen Überwachung. Es gibt kaum Arbeit, die Bevölkerung leidet unter der Mangelversorgung und außerdem gibt es immer wieder Übergriffe von Israelis. Erst 2010 gab es einen Zwischenfall, als Israel einige Schiffe enterte, die Hilfsgüter in den Gaza-Streifen bringen sollten. Seit dem herrscht zwischen Israel und der Türkei eine diplomatische Eiszeit: Diplomatische Krise: Eiszeit zwischen Ankara und Jerusalem - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik

Israel pocht ja auf eine diplomatische Lösung des Konflikts, was angesichts der Israelischen Siedlungspolitik aber immer wieder erschwert wird. 

Was haltet ihr denn so von der Isrealischen Politik. Meint ihr, dass die Palästinenser einen eigenen Staat ausrufen sollten? Wird der Konflikt jemals ein Ende haben?

Ich bin der Meinung, dass Israel sich stellenweise so verhält wie das Nazi-Regime vor über 70 Jahren. Als Beispiel dafür möchte Ich den Gaza-Streifen mit den Ghettos vergleichen. Zwar macht es Israel nicht ganz so extrem, aber dennoch ist es verachtenswert. 

Israel sollte endlich mit den illegalen Siedlungen aufhören und auf die Palästinenser zugehen. Ich denke, dass man schon früher zu einer Einigung gekommen wäre, wenn sich Israel nicht immer so eigensinnig verhalten würde. Man könnte manchmal auch glatt meinen, dass Israel unter dem Schutz der USA und Deutschland so wie vielen anderen westlichen Ländern, sich alle Freiheiten herausnehmen kann. Offenbar sehen einige Länder Israel immer noch in der Opferrolle. Man sieht es ja an Deutschland. Die Tatsache, dass Westerwelle so schnell verkündet hat, dass man hinter Israel stehe, zeugt doch von den immer noch vorhandenen, und meiner Meinung nach falschen Schuldgefühlen wegen des zweiten Weltkriegs. Viele vergessen einfach, dass seit dem WKII schon über 60 Jahre vergangen sind. Man könnte auch von einem Komplex sprechen.

So, jetzt ist eure Meinung gefragt!

Dass dies hier kein Anti-Israel-Thread ist, dürfte wohl selbstverständlich sein. Ich kritisiere, bzw. stelle lediglich die Israelische Politik in Frage.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Dass dies hier kein Anti-Israel-Thread ist, dürfte wohl selbstverständlich sein. Ich kritisiere, bzw. stelle lediglich die Israelische Politik in Frage.


 
zu den Selbstmordanschlägen der Palästinenser gegen Israelische Zivilisten sagst du aber nichts und dass seit 5 Jahren ein israelischer Soldat von der Hamas gefangen gehalten wird, sagst du auch nichts, wie ist dein Standpunkt zu diesen Dingen?


----------



## Toffelwurst (2. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> zu den Selbstmordanschlägen der Palästinenser gegen Israelische Zivilisten sagst du aber nichts und dass seit 5 Jahren ein israelischer Soldat von der Hamas gefangen gehalten wird, sagst du auch nichts, wie ist dein Standpunkt zu diesen Dingen?


 
Dass die Natostaaten damals den Palästinensern das Land genommen haben um eine Volkgruppe dort anzusiedeln, die schon im alten Ägypten in dieser Region der Welt gehasst und verfolgt wurden, dass lässt man absolut außer acht. Das ist nicht antisemitisch gemeint, aber man hätte das jüdische Volk niemals dort ansiedeln dürfen.


----------



## Robonator (2. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Was ich zu so etwas sage?
Schön was die tolle Religion aus uns macht


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Dass die Natostaaten damals den Palästinensern das Land genommen haben um eine Volkgruppe dort anzusiedeln, die schon im alten Ägypten in dieser Region der Welt gehasst und verfolgt wurden, dass lässt man absolut außer acht. Das ist nicht antisemitisch gemeint, aber man hätte das jüdische Volk niemals dort ansiedeln dürfen.


 
Öhm, wieso Nato Staaten?
Die Nato gab es damals noch gar nicht.

Israel gehört genauso in dieses Gebiet wie Palästina. 
Ich verstehe eh nicht, wieso man nicht in Ruhe nebeneinander leben kann, Jerusalem ist dann die Hauptstadt beider Staaten, sollte doch kein Problem sein. 
Nur gibts leider die israelischen Rechte, die in jeder Regierungskoalition hocken und sowas strickt ablehnen und daher wird es auch nie eine Veränderung geben.


----------



## Toffelwurst (3. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, wieso Nato Staaten?
> Die Nato gab es damals noch gar nicht.
> 
> Israel gehört genauso in dieses Gebiet wie Palästina.
> ...



Ups... mit Nato meinte ich eigl. die westlichen Siegermächte des zweiten Weltkriegs (dachte die hätten sich damals schon zusammengefunden, aber war erst ein Jahr später) im besonderen England und die USA die maßgeblich an der Gründung Israels als eigener Staat beteiligt waren. Aufgrund der Instabilität in dieser Region und dem verbreitetem Antisemitismus in der arabischen Welt, hätte man wie gesagt das jüdische Volk dort nicht ansiedeln dürfen.


----------



## dr_breen (3. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> Erst kürzlich hat die Palästinenserführung bekannt gegeben, dass man bei den Vereinten Nationen die Anerkennung eines eigenen Staates beantragen möchte. Israel's politische Führung verkündete umgehen, dass man gegen dieses Vorhaben stimmen werde und auch der deutsche Außenminister Guido Westerwelle verkündete bereits, dass man hinter Israel stünde: Link
> 
> ...



Und durch Raketen/Mörserangriffe und Terroranschläge von Seiten der Hamas.



> Wird der Konflikt jemals ein Ende haben?


Wenn man sich anschaut wie weit die Lösung schon fortgeschritten war, gehe ich davon aus, dass es irgendwann ein Ende haben wird.




> Dass dies hier kein Anti-Israel-Thread ist.


Trotzdem wird der Thread nicht lang offen sein (vor allem wenn der Nazivergleich im Startpost ist ).



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Dass die Natostaaten damals den  Palästinensern das Land genommen haben um eine Volkgruppe dort  anzusiedeln, die schon im alten Ägypten in dieser Region der Welt  gehasst und verfolgt wurden, dass lässt man absolut außer acht. Das ist  nicht antisemitisch gemeint, aber man hätte das jüdische Volk niemals  dort ansiedeln dürfen.


 
1. War das eben schon ~ 2000 Jahre her und schon damals nur die Unterdrückung eines Bevölkerungsteils.
2. Gab es schon Jahrzehnte vor dem 2. WK Siedlungsbestrebungen im Sinne der Zionismus. Das hat also nichts mit falschem Mitleid zu tun.
3. Wo hätten man "die" Juden denn sonst ansiedeln sollen? 
4. Das Kind ist schon in den Brunnen gefallen.

Grundsätzlich lässt sich gegen die jüdische Siedlung in Palästina nicht  viel einwenden, bloß die Vorgehensweise hat sicher nicht dazu  beigetragen eine sichere und stabile Situation für Israel zu schaffen.

Ich halte von der Vorgehensweise und Zielsetzung der beiden Konfliktparteien nichts. Ständige mutwillige Eskalation führt auf beiden Seiten nur zu zivilen Opfern (durch die asymmetrische Waffenstärke gibt es mehr palästinensische Opfer, als israelische).


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Ups... mit Nato meinte ich eigl. die westlichen Siegermächte des zweiten Weltkriegs (dachte die hätten sich damals schon zusammengefunden, aber war erst ein Jahr später) im besonderen England und die USA die maßgeblich an der Gründung Israels als eigener Staat beteiligt waren. Aufgrund der Instabilität in dieser Region und dem verbreitetem Antisemitismus in der arabischen Welt, hätte man wie gesagt das jüdische Volk dort nicht ansiedeln dürfen.


 
Die Konflikte gab es auch schon vorher, noch während des osmanischen Reiches und kurz nach dem 1. WW.
Die Juden hatten nun mal kein eigenes Land, weil sie eben immer wieder von dort vertrieben wurden, wo sie dachten, dass sie zu Hause sind also wurde eben der Staat Israel im Nahen Osten etabliert.
Dass das einige nicht gut fanden, ist klar, gab ja auch gleich ein Krieg deswegen, aber spätestens nach dem 6 Tage Kriege wussten alle in der Ecke, dass sie Israel militärisch nicht schlagen können.
Also machen sie seit dem das, was sie jetzt machen und das ist eben für mich Terrorismus, nichts anderes.


----------



## Mko (3. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Interessantes Thema, ich hoffe es bleibt von unsachlichen Äußerungen und rechter Propaganda verschont. Normalerweise zieht derlei extreme Meinungen an wie der Misthaufen die Fliegen. Hoffentlich bleibt das hier aus 

Bei der ganzen Diskussion sollte man etwas differenzieren und besonders die Gruppen der Israelis und Palästinenser nicht als jeweilige Einheit betrachten. Es gibt auf beiden Seiten gemäßigte und radikale Lager, die in manchen Punkten (Wahl der Mittel) dem erklärten Gegner meistens näher stehen als der gedachten eigenen Gruppe.
So sorgen vor allem diese Radikalen immer wieder für Spannung in diesem Konflikt und verhindern eine friedliche Lösung, konkret sind das meistens die Siedlervereinigungen auf israelischer Seite und die islamistisch-nationalen Gruppen bei den Palästinensern (bis vor kurzem hauptsächlich Hamas oder Hisbollah)

Die Motive für den jeweiligen Kampf sind eher unterschiedlicher Natur, aber zum Schluss wird immer das gesamte eigene Lager hineingezogen. So reichte ja vor kurzem der Anschlag einer (vergleichsweise bedeutungslosen) palästinensischen Splittergruppe für eine neue Spirale der Gewalt. Israels Militär reagierte promt und griff Teile des Gazastreifens an um die Drahtzieher zu erledigen, was wiederum Zivilisten in Gefahr brachte und andere inaktive Kämpfer der Hamas herausforderte, die dann Israel mit Kurzstreckenraketen angriffen. So kommt das eine auf das andere und am Schluss stehen sich alle wieder feindselig gegenüber, obwohl es lange Zeit vorher relativ ruhig war.

Ich bin deswegen skeptisch, ob es in nächster Zeit wieder Chancen für einen endgültigen Frieden mit der Zweistaatenlösung (was anderes ist reel nicht möglich) gibt oder ob die eigenmächtige Unabhängigkeitserklärung der Fatah-Regierung für eine neue Intifada sorgen wird. Zumindest scheint mir die aktuelle israelische Regierung aufgrund der engen Verbindung mit den Siedlern kein wirklicher Verhandlungspartner zu sein...


Ach ja, die Juden wurden übrigens nicht direkt von einer anderen Macht dort angesiedelt, sondern haben sich größtenteils selbst für eine Rückkehr in ihr "Gelobtes Land" entschieden. Man hatte nach den Greueltaten des Holocausts erkannt, dass es den Juden in der Diaspora aufgrund von andauernder Verfolgung nie gelingen wird dauerhaft friedlich zu leben und ein eigener Staat diese Nachteile nehmen würde.
Deswegen kamen besonders nach Ende des 2. Weltkrieges viele Juden nach Palästina, wo gerade die Briten die Mandatsherrschaft innehatten und eigentlich auch nicht von dieser Massenflucht begeistert waren.
Nach dem UN-Teilungsplan von 1947 sollten deswegen jeweils ein jüdischer und ein arabischer Staat entstehen, was aber aufgrund der eigenmächtigen Staatsgründung Israels obsolet wurde und zum Krieg mit den arabischen Nachbarn führte.


----------



## Icejester (3. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn so von der Isrealischen Politik. Meint ihr, dass die Palästinenser einen eigenen Staat ausrufen sollten? Wird der Konflikt jemals ein Ende haben?


 
Tja, warum sollten sie keinen eigenen Staat ausrufen? Solange sie das nicht auf israelischem Boden machen, sollte das doch kaum jemanden stören. Das heißt, irgendwer müßte ihnen natürlich Land zur Verfügung stellen. Dann könnte auch dieser Konflikt mal ein Ende haben. Vielleicht zeigt sich ja irgendwann mal ein saudischer Prinz gnädig und gibt ihnen was zum Siedeln. Wäre vielleicht nicht die schlechteste Lösung. Aber ich glaube, die sind da alle ganz froh, wenn sie Israel als Sündenbock und Palästinenser als arme unterdrückte Opfer darstellen können. Wenn es dafür mal nicht mehr den leisesten Anlaß geben könnte, hätten ja auch die gemäßigteren keine Möglichkeit mehr, ihren Antisemitismus irgendwie politisch zu verbrämen.


----------



## Woohoo (3. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Ich habe schon Bilder von modernen Einkaufszentren und einem Vergnügungspark in Gaza gesehen. Wenn ich mal annehme, dass das keine Fälschungen sind, ist der Vergleich mit z.B. dem Warschauer Gettho ein wenig überzogen.


----------



## sfc (3. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Ich habe schon Bilder von modernen Einkaufszentren und einem Vergnügungspark in Gaza gesehen. Wenn ich mal annehme, dass das keine Fälschungen sind, ist der Vergleich mit z.B. dem Warschauer Gettho ein wenig überzogen.


 
Sogar die Kindersterblichkeitsrate ist niedriger als in der für islamische Verhältnisse sehr "fortschrittlichen" Türkei.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Dass die Natostaaten damals den Palästinensern das Land genommen haben um eine Volkgruppe dort anzusiedeln, die schon im alten Ägypten in dieser Region der Welt gehasst und verfolgt wurden, dass lässt man absolut außer acht. Das ist nicht antisemitisch gemeint, aber man hätte das jüdische Volk niemals dort ansiedeln dürfen.



"antisemitisch" ist in diesem Konflikt sowieso ein unbrauchbarer Ausdruck - denn auch die Palästinenser sind, selbst bei sehr enger Fassung des Begriffes zumindest teilweise, Semiten. (Israel zieht somit mehr anti-semitische Aktionen durch, als beispielsweise der Iran)
Die Verwendung von "Semit" für die Angehörigen des jüdischen Glaubens oder -noch sinnloser- für Einwohner des Staates Israel ist eine (ausschließlich) von Rassissten geprägte Bedeutung.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, wieso Nato Staaten?
> Die Nato gab es damals noch gar nicht.



Afaik war Russland noch duldend beteiligt, ansonsten nur heutige NATO-Staaten, darunter afaik alle Gründungsmitglieder. Der Ausdruck "die NATO-Staaten" ist also richtig - "die NATO" wäre falsch.



> Ich verstehe eh nicht, wieso man nicht in Ruhe nebeneinander leben kann, Jerusalem ist dann die Hauptstadt beider Staaten, sollte doch kein Problem sein.



Die Hauptstadt ist noch das kleinste Problem. Für Palästina hat Jerusalem keine besondere Bedeutung, solange der Zugang zum Felsendom gewährleistet bleibt (und zwar für alle Muslime, nicht nur Palästinenser), würden die vermutlich auch ohne auskommen können.
Das Problem ist Besitz allgemein. Israel hat nach seiner Gründung massiv Palästinenser vertrieben, Besitzt und vor allem Land beschlagnahmt und das macht das -in Form der Siedlungspolitik- bis heute. D.h. nahezu jeder in den Palästinensergebieten hat jemand in der engeren Verwandschaft, der von Israel ~bestohlen wurde und die Rückgabe seines rechtmäßigen Besitzes fordert. Umgekehrt ist genau dieser Besitz aber z.T. schon in der dritten Generation in israelischer Hand und seine heutigen Eigentümer fühlen sich genauso als rechtmäßiger Besitzer (dazu kommen noch die rechten Hardliner, die der Meinung sind, seit 4000 Jahren halb Vorderasien zu besitzen).

Zwei Nationen zu versöhnen, die zu erheblichen Teilen das gleiche Land beanspruchen, erfodert sehr viel Bereitschaft zu Verzicht auf beiden Seiten. Und der ist nicht vorhanden, denn die eine Seite zieht gegen mordende Diebe ins Feld, die das gelobte Land erobern wollen und seine Bevölkerung unterdrücken, ihre Entwicklung verhindern und ihr z.T. die Grundversorgung vorenthalten, die anderen ziehen gegen mordende Gewalttäter ins Feld, die feige Angriffe auf Zivilbevölkerung starten und das gelobte Land seit 1,5 Jahrtausenden besetzt halten.
Man einigt sich nicht mit Leuten, die man nicht mag, und man gesteht ihnen gegenüber erst recht nicht ein, das man selbst/seine Vorfahren/seine Landsleute schwere Fehler und Verstöße gegen so ziemlich jedes internationale Grundrecht begangen und jeden einzelnen der eigegenen Werte verraten haben. Solange man das aber nicht tut, kann es imho keinen Friedensschluss geben. Die einzige Möglichkeit, wie diese Sache nochmal ohne Völkermord enden kann, wäre ein langsamer, steiniger, aber akzeptabler Aufstieg des Westjordanlandes als eigener Staat, der ohne weitere Kampfhandlungen stattfindet. Dann ist man in 50-60 Jahren vielleicht soweit, dass alle, die dort leben, keinen persönlichen Groll gegen die auf der anderen Seite der Mauer hegen.
Aber ich persönlich glaube nicht nicht, dass es Abas gelingt, die radikaleren im eigenen Land vollständig zu überwachen - und ich Glaube auch nicht, dass die Isrealis auf etwaige Angriffe und Besatung und/oder Zerstörung reagieren werden oder ihre Siedlungspolitik stoppen.
(gab im ÖR mal ne schöne Doku über einige der Siedler. Wer friedlich vorbeiziehende Palästinenser mit Steinen (potentiell tödlicher Größe) beschmeißt und seine Sonntagsbeschäftigung darin sieht, seine auf Palästinensergebiet erbaute ~Festung zu verlassen, um auf dem nächsten Hügel schon einmal die Mauer für die nächste hochzuziehen, der wird nicht so ohne weitere aufhören. Der müsste von der Regierung aktiv als der Kriminelle bekämpft werden, der er ist - aber davon ist der Staat Israel meilenwert entfernt)




dr_breen schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird der Thread nicht lang offen sein (vor allem wenn der Nazivergleich im Startpost ist ).



/sign.
Als auch nur einigermaßen verantwortungsbewusster Threadersteller hätte man wenigstens 75 Jahre schreiben können 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Konflikte gab es auch schon vorher, noch während des osmanischen Reiches und kurz nach dem 1. WW.
> Die Juden hatten nun mal kein eigenes Land, weil sie eben immer wieder von dort vertrieben wurden, wo sie dachten, dass sie zu Hause sind also wurde eben der Staat Israel im Nahen Osten etabliert.



Afaik existierten "Die Juden" vor dem zweiten Weltkrieg weitesgehend nicht. Erst durch die Verfolgung ab den 30er Jahren konnte der Zionismus seine heutige Bedeutung erlangen, vorher fühlten sich die meisten Personen jüdischen Glaubens in erster Linier als Staatsbürger ihres jeweiligen Landes - entsprechend wenige sahen Bedarf für einen "jüdischen Staat".


----------



## Mko (3. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Afaik existierten "Die Juden" vor dem zweiten Weltkrieg weitesgehend nicht. Erst durch die Verfolgung ab den 30er Jahren konnte der Zionismus seine heutige Bedeutung erlangen, vorher fühlten sich die meisten Personen jüdischen Glaubens in erster Linier als Staatsbürger ihres jeweiligen Landes - entsprechend wenige sahen Bedarf für einen "jüdischen Staat".


Das würde ich so nicht stehen lassen, schließlich reicht die Verfolgung "der Juden" bereits bis ins Mittelalter. Seitdem im Jahre 70 n. Chr. der jüdische Tempel in Jerusalem durch die Römer zerstört wurde und viele Juden sich in alle Welt verstreuten, wurden diese in den jeweiligen Gebieten ausgegrenzt und immer mal wieder komplett ausgelöscht.
Es mag vielleicht teilweise auch tolerante Fürsten gegeben haben, die ihnen Bürgerrechte verliehen und damit ein relativ normales Leben ermöglichten, aber ansonsten wurden die Juden eher als Menschen zweiter Klasse behandelt. Das führte dann dazu, dass ihnen viele ehrbare Berufe wie Handwerker nicht offenstanden und sie deswegen als Geldverleiher sich ihr überleben sichern mussten, damit aber auch für ein schlechtes Image sorgten.
Deswegen kann man meiner Meinung auch sagen, dass eine vollständige Integration der Juden nie wirklich dauerhaft vorhanden gewesen war und sie immer etwas am Rande der Gesellschaft existierten. Der Grund, warum der Gedanke des eigenen Staates erst relativ spät aufkam, begründet sich meiner Ansicht nach darin, dass die Vernetzung früher einfach nicht so vorhanden gewesen ist wie anfangs der 20. Jahrhunderts. Für einen Staat braucht es schließlich viele Menschen mit denselben Überzeugungen


----------



## Woohoo (3. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



> Das führte dann dazu, dass ihnen viele ehrbare Berufe wie Handwerker  nicht offenstanden und sie deswegen als Geldverleiher sich ihr überleben  sichern mussten, damit aber auch für ein schlechtes Image sorgten.
> Deswegen kann man meiner Meinung auch sagen, dass eine vollständige  Integration der Juden nie wirklich dauerhaft vorhanden gewesen war und  sie immer etwas am Rande der Gesellschaft existierten.


Irgendwie schon nicht so "optimal" gelaufen den Juden, dass (beste) Gewerbe zu "übergeben/überlassen" und dann waren sie auch so erfolgreich, dass viele neidisch wurden und der Geldverleiher unverzichtbar wurde. Die Fürsten wurden dann wohl "tolerant" weil sie Geld brauchten und gab den Juden vielleicht einige Privilegien, was wiederrum Hass bei Anderen schürrte.
Die Juden wurden auch gerade dort stark verfogt, wo sie sehr gut integriert waren, in Deutschland.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



Mko schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht stehen lassen, schließlich reicht die Verfolgung "der Juden" bereits bis ins Mittelalter. Seitdem im Jahre 70 n. Chr. der jüdische Tempel in Jerusalem durch die Römer zerstört wurde und viele Juden sich in alle Welt verstreuten, wurden diese in den jeweiligen Gebieten ausgegrenzt und immer mal wieder komplett ausgelöscht.
> Es mag vielleicht teilweise auch tolerante Fürsten gegeben haben, die ihnen Bürgerrechte verliehen und damit ein relativ normales Leben ermöglichten, aber ansonsten wurden die Juden eher als Menschen zweiter Klasse behandelt. Das führte dann dazu, dass ihnen viele ehrbare Berufe wie Handwerker nicht offenstanden und sie deswegen als Geldverleiher sich ihr überleben sichern mussten, damit aber auch für ein schlechtes Image sorgten.
> Deswegen kann man meiner Meinung auch sagen, dass eine vollständige Integration der Juden nie wirklich dauerhaft vorhanden gewesen war und sie immer etwas am Rande der Gesellschaft existierten. Der Grund, warum der Gedanke des eigenen Staates erst relativ spät aufkam, begründet sich meiner Ansicht nach darin, dass die Vernetzung früher einfach nicht so vorhanden gewesen ist wie anfangs der 20. Jahrhunderts. Für einen Staat braucht es schließlich viele Menschen mit denselben Überzeugungen


 
Natürlich gab es auch Mittelalter Progrome. Aber (mit Ausnahme von afaik ein paar Fällen in Russland, die zur Bildung des modernen Zionismus führten, aber eben nicht zu dessen massenhafter Verbreitung) nicht in jüngerer Zeit / seit der Entstehung von Nationalstaaten überhaupt. Es gab, zwischen dem Untergang des jüdischen Reiches und dem deutschen Nationalsozialismus eigentlich nie eine Gruppe, die ein geschlossenes, jüdisches Volk gesehen hat - weder von außen noch von innen.


----------



## Woohoo (9. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Das kann ja bei der nächsten "Hilfs-Flotte" spannend werden:

Militärischer Konflikt: Türkei will Gaza-Flotte mit Kriegsschiffen eskortieren - International - Politik - Handelsblatt


----------



## Icejester (9. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Oh wie blöd. Und die Türkei ist in der NATO. Hoffentlich führt das nicht noch zu größeren Problemen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (9. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:
			
		

> Oh wie blöd. Und die Türkei ist in der NATO. Hoffentlich führt das nicht noch zu größeren Problemen.



Wäre aber interessant, wie die NATO sich vor dem Bündnisfall drücken will, wenn die Israelis dann türkische Kriegsschiffe versenken.


----------



## Icejester (9. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Genau! Vielleicht wird das aber dann so gedeutet, daß die Türkei durch militärische Präsenz bei so einer Tour selber einen Angriff gestartet hat, was dann wohl keinen Bündnisfall mehr auslösen würde.


----------



## Nico Bellic (9. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass Israel sich stellenweise so verhält wie das Nazi-Regime vor über 70 Jahren.


Bevor du solche Aussagen tätigst, solltest du mal darüber nachdenken, was wäre, wenn nicht die Israelis die starken wären, sondern die Palästinenser...

Abgesehen davon handelt Israel nicht immer korrekt. Die gegenseitige Anerkennung ist unumgänglich.


----------



## Woohoo (9. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wäre aber interessant, wie die NATO sich vor dem Bündnisfall drücken will, wenn die Israelis dann türkische Kriegsschiffe versenken.



Spannend wird es auch wenn die Türkei in einen eskaliernden Konflikt mit Zypern gerät.


----------



## sfc (9. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Erdowahn stellt seinen Antisemitismus, Despotismus und Islamismus immer deutlicher zur Schau. Es wird Zeit, die EU-Betrittsverhandlungen mit dem nunmehr nationalislamistischen Regime einzustellen. Erst Anfang der Woche hat sein EU-Minister Zypern mit Kriegsschiffen gedroht, falls die auf eigenem Territorium Rohstoffe fördern sollten. Sollte der vorbestrafte Islamist Erdogan wirklich einen Krieg mit Israel vom Zaun brechen, könnten sich 7,6 Millionen Israelis trotz überlegener Technik konventionell nicht gegen das bis an die Zähne bewaffnete 80 Millionen Volk behaupten. Erdolf weiß hoffentlich, dass Israel im Besitz der Atombombe ist - auch wenn die das offiziell nicht zugeben.

Zitat Erdogan:_ "Die Demokratie ist nur der Zug, auf den wir aufsteigen, bis wir am  Ziel sind. Die Moscheen sind unsere Kasernen, die Minarette unsere  Bajonette, die Kuppeln unsere Helme und die Gläubigen unsere Soldaten_." 
*
*


----------



## Nico Bellic (9. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



sfc schrieb:


> Erdowahn stellt seinen Antisemitismus, Despotismus und Islamismus immer deutlicher zur Schau. Es wird Zeit, die EU-Betrittsverhandlungen mit dem nunmehr nationalislamistischen Regime einzustellen. Erst Anfang der Woche hat sein EU-Minister Zypern mit Kriegsschiffen gedroht, falls die auf eigenem Territorium Rohstoffe fördern sollten. Sollte der vorbestrafte Islamist Erdogan wirklich einen Krieg mit Israel vom Zaun brechen, könnten sich 7,6 Millionen Israelis trotz überlegener Technik konventionell nicht gegen das bis an die Zähne bewaffnete 80 Millionen Volk behaupten. Erdolf weiß hoffentlich, dass Israel im Besitz der Atombombe ist - auch wenn die das offiziell nicht zugeben.
> 
> Zitat Erdogan:_ "Die Demokratie ist nur der Zug, auf den wir aufsteigen, bis wir am Ziel sind. Die Moscheen sind unsere Kasernen, die Minarette unsere Bajonette, die Kuppeln unsere Helme und die Gläubigen unsere Soldaten_."


Es bleibt nicht bei Drohungen. Erdogan hat angekündigt, künftige Konvois von Kriegsschiffen eskortieren zu lassen:
Turkish PM says navy will escort aid ships to Gaza - World news


----------



## TEAM_70335 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Tja, warum sollten sie keinen eigenen Staat ausrufen?* Solange sie das nicht auf israelischem Boden machen*, sollte das doch kaum jemanden stören. Das heißt, irgendwer müßte ihnen natürlich Land zur Verfügung stellen. Dann könnte auch dieser Konflikt mal ein Ende haben. Vielleicht zeigt sich ja irgendwann mal ein saudischer Prinz gnädig und gibt ihnen was zum Siedeln. Wäre vielleicht nicht die schlechteste Lösung. Aber ich glaube, die sind da alle ganz froh, wenn sie Israel als Sündenbock und Palästinenser als arme unterdrückte Opfer darstellen können. Wenn es dafür mal nicht mehr den leisesten Anlaß geben könnte, hätten ja auch die gemäßigteren keine Möglichkeit mehr, ihren Antisemitismus irgendwie politisch zu verbrämen.


 "Der Staat" Israel wurde damals einfach nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg auf Syrischen Boden errichtet. Quasi als Wiedergutmachung. allerdings auf kosten der dort lebenden Bevölkerung, wenn jemand meine Heimat annektiert würde ich auch mit Raketen auf den Schießen, solange bis er sich verkrümelt. deshalb verstehe ich die Seite der Hamas/ bzw. Palistinänser mehr als die von Israel.
Mir kommt es teilweise so vor als wenn Isreal denkt die können machen was sie wollen, nur weil sie die armen verfolgten Juden sind/waren...von daher macht Herr Erdogan genau das richtige. Auf dem Schiff wurden Civilisten einfach erschossen..was soll sowas? die wollten nur helfen und niemanden schaden...habe kein Verständnis dafür.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (9. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:
			
		

> Es bleibt nicht bei Drohungen. Erdogan hat angekündigt, künftige Konvois von Kriegsschiffen eskortieren zu lassen:
> Turkish PM says navy will escort aid ships to Gaza - World news



Bis zu israelischen Hoheitsgewässern dürfen Sie das ja auch. Bleiben die israelischen Schiffe halt in ihren Hoheitsgewässern und warten seelenruhig 

Aber solange auf beiden Seiten rechte Hardliner regieren wird sich da nichts entspannen, da Sie ja den Konflikt brauchen um zu bestehen.


----------



## Woohoo (9. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



> Auf dem Schiff wurden Civilisten einfach erschossen..was soll sowas?


Die andere Seite sagt dazu was anderes. Soldaten wurden auf dem Schiff angegriffen, keine reine "Hilfsflotte" mit Nahrung o.ä. wozu auch!? Das mit jeweiligen Videos als "Beweise" etc. 
Wozu die Seeblockade brechen wenn man über einen alternativen Hafen die "Hilfslieferung" übersenden kann ohne den Konflikt zu suchen?

Was jedoch wirklich geschah wird niemand wirklich wissen. Beide Seiten sind nicht ganz koscher und die Sache wem gehört das Land hängt wohl davon ab wie lange man in die Vergangheit zurück geht. 




Türkei bombadiert die Kurden im Irak und beschwerd sich dann wenn Israel sich wehrt gegen den feindlichen Beschuss.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (9. September 2011)

Mehrere Schüsse in den Kopf sind aber auch nichts, was man noch als wehren bezeichnen kann.
Natürlich war es vom Konvoi stellenweise "provoziert" und in 1. Linie eine politische Aktion um auf die Blockade hinzuweisen, aber der Verhalten der israelischen Truppen ist nicht mal ansatzweise nach vollziehbar.


----------



## Woohoo (9. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



> Mehrere Schüsse in den Kopf sind aber auch nichts, was man noch als wehren bezeichnen kann.


Ob das eine angemessene Reaktion war kann ich nicht beurteilen.  Wenn man z.B. beschossen wird finde ich einen Kopfschuss als antwort nicht ganz unangemessen. Was jedoch wirklich passiert ist wird jede Seite zu ihren Gunsten auslegen.
Die Leute die hinter der Blockade stehen sollen ja auch etwas zwielichtig sein.

Die Sachlage ist schon verworren genug, die Türkei scheint erstmal keine Ruhe in die Geschichte zu bringen und sollte auch erstmal vor der eigenen Haustür kehren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

@sfc:
Bitte mäßige deinen Ton. Erdogan kann man auch kritisieren, ohne ausfallend zu werden.




Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Bis zu israelischen Hoheitsgewässern dürfen Sie das ja auch. Bleiben die israelischen Schiffe halt in ihren Hoheitsgewässern und warten seelenruhig



Das würde nur zu einer weiteren Eskalation führen und wenn die Türkei Palästinensische Hoheitsansprüche anerkennt,... 




Woohoo schrieb:


> Wozu die Seeblockade brechen wenn man über einen alternativen Hafen die "Hilfslieferung" übersenden kann ohne den Konflikt zu suchen?



Die israelische Armee hat in der Vergangenheit iirc mehrmals Hilfslieferungen be- oder verhindert. Das man sich dann erst recht nicht mit ihr anlegen sollte, wäre irgendwie naheliegend, aber wie so oft in diesem Krieg gibt es für fast jede Aktion irgend ein Verhalten der Gegenseite, was man als "guten" Grund anführen könnte - einfach weil beide Seiten ohne Ende Dreck am Stecken haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Die Sache könnte noch weiter eskalieren, in dem die Türkei den Palästinensern militärisch hilft (also unter der Hand versteht sich) und Israel im Gegenzug die Kurden bewaffnet, denn das ist auch ein großen Volk, das schon lange nach einem eigenen Staat strebt und von den Türken unterdrückt wird (komisch... irgendwie erkenne ich da Parallelen... Israel vs. Palästinenser und Türkei vs. Kurden).


----------



## riedochs (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wäre aber interessant, wie die NATO sich vor dem Bündnisfall drücken will, wenn die Israelis dann türkische Kriegsschiffe versenken.



Kann Sie nicht. Für die USA wird es dann extrem problematisch.

1. DIe USA verhindert schon seit jahrzehnten UM Resolutionen / Sanktionen gegen die Völkerrechtlichen Verstöße Israels.
2. Die USA brauch die Stützpunkte in der Türkei
3. Die USA ist in der NATO




Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass Israel sich stellenweise so verhält wie das Nazi-Regime vor über 70 Jahren.



Grundsätzlich aber Richtig. Israel kann sich nur da unten halten weil Sie sich der Unterstützung der USA sicher sein können.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> zu den Selbstmordanschlägen der Palästinenser gegen Israelische Zivilisten sagst du aber nichts und dass seit 5 Jahren ein israelischer Soldat von der Hamas gefangen gehalten wird, sagst du auch nichts, wie ist dein Standpunkt zu diesen Dingen?



Mein Standpunkt: Das ist die letzte Möglichkeit der Hamas sich überhaupt gegen den israelischen Terror gegen die Palästinenser zu wehren. Die Hilfsflotte letztes Jahr beförderte weder Waffen noch sonstiges gefährliches Material. Hier geht es ganz klar um Unterdrückung und darum die Palästinenser von sich abhängig zu machen. Wenn man jetzt noch KZs aufbaut und Netanjahu so einen schicken Oberlippenbart verpasst sind wir schon fast da wo Deutschland 1933 war. Im übrigen wirft uns Israel ja bei jeder Gelegenheit Antisemitismus vor, das was da unten passiert ist nicht besser. Netanjahu ist für mich der moderne Adolf Hitler.

Israel bombardiert die Zivilbevölkerung dort als Vergeltung, weil man nicht an einer friedlichen Lösung nicht interessiert ist. Schau dir doch die Israelische Siedungspolitik an, wir würdest du das finden wenn heute fremde Leute kämen, dein Haus und Grundstück beschlagnahmen und dann einfach alles platt machen und ihr Haus drauf bauen und du bekommst nichts als Entschädigung?

Erst wenn der Westen einen Palästinenserstaat anerkennt kann dort was geschehen. Jitzchak Rabin war der letzte Israelische Regierungschef der wirklich an Frieden interessiert war, dafür musste er sterben (würde mich nicht wundern wenn das die Juden selbst waren)


----------



## Woohoo (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Israel sollte wirklich aufpassen wie sie weiter vorgehen, sonst gibt es auch noch mehr ärger aus dem Süden von der lieben demokratischen Facebook-Revolution. 
Beide Seiten haben "Dreck am stecken", sich sturr auf eine Seite zu stellen hat aber wohl auch wenig Sinn. Beide Seiten müssten stark auf einander eingehen. Davon sind beide aber sehr sehr weit entfernt.
Frage mich generell wann die Juden mal mal einen besseren Ruf (Wer ist an der Unbeliebtheit Schuld? Gibt ja viele unterschiedliche Erklärungen) bekommen. Sind ja fast nirgendwo so richtig beliebt.

Kairo: Ägyptische Demonstranten stürmen Israels Botschaft - Nachrichten Politik - Ausland - WELT ONLINE

Militärische Hilfe für die Kurden und Unterstützung für die Armenier. 
Es bleibt spannend. 

Konflikt mit der Türkei: Israel erwägt offenbar Militär-Hilfe für Kurden - Nachrichten Politik - Ausland - WELT ONLINE


----------



## Kalmar (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

@riedochs:
Ja, Israel bombardiert Ziele in Gaza, aber schon mal davon gehört, dass das meistens Frabriken für Raketen, Sprengstoffe und Munition ist? Bei den zivilen Opfern handelt es sich oft um Kranke, Behinderte, die von der Hamas bewusst dorthin geschickt werden, um wieder Presse zu bekommen. Nahezu jedesmal, wenn Israel ein Angriff fliegt wird vorher die Bevölkerung davon in Kenntnis gesetzt via SMS, Telefon, Flugzetteln, Radio und Co.
Das eigentliche Problem hinter der ganzen Sache ist, dass Israel einer Armee ohne Uniformen gegenübersteht. Wenn dann ein Roter-Halbmondwagen mit Sprengstoff beladen in ein Militärposten rast, wie verhält man sich dann? Wenn sich eine vermeintlich schwangere Frau an einem Grenzposten hochjagt, wie reagiert man dann bei der nächsten? Wie verhältst du dich, wenn ein Junge von vllt 14 mit nem Sprengstoffgürtel auf dich zukommt?
Ich kenne einige in Israel und sehr oft gehts einfach nur ums Überleben. Und jetzt möchte die Hamas einen Staat ausrufen, der  es sich auf die Fahnen schreibt den Nachbarstaat zu vernichten?! Ganz klar so ein Staat darf nicht anerkannt werden, da er die Menschenrechte eindeutig verletzt. Und wer meint die Hamas regiert demokratisch, sollte sich doch mal den Videoblog von R.Schneider in der ARD anschauen: Videoblog: Die Hamas wehrt sich mit allen Kräften | tagesschau.de
Die palästinische Bevölkerung wird durchgehend indoktriniert, dass das Märtyrertum wunderbar sei. Schon zu PLO-Zeiten wurden den Familien von Märtyrern eine hohe "Rente" gezahlt, die höher als der Durchschnittsverdienst lag, wenn das nicht zu noch mehr Terror bewegt... Aktuell: Alleine 178 Anschläge auf Israelis im August
Ich denke auch Israel macht Fehler, aber ich stelle mir die Lage sehr schwer vor, mit einem Nachbar, der nicht friedlich sein will. Stell dir einfach mal vor, dein Nachbar terrorisiert dich ständig, du findest Rohrbomben im Briefkasten, deine Familie wird ständig belästigt, würdest du keinen Zaun um dein Grundstück bauen? Genau mit dem Zwiespalt leben die Israelis immer - die wenigsten haben etwas gegen die palästinensische Bevölkerung, aber einfach so terrorisieren lassen wollen sie auch nicht.


----------



## riedochs (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



Kalmar schrieb:


> @riedochs:
> Ja, Israel bombardiert Ziele in Gaza, aber schon mal davon gehört, dass das meistens Fabriken für Raketen, Sprengstoffe und Munition ist? Bei den zivilen Opfern handelt es sich oft um Kranke, Behinderte, die von der Hamas bewusst dorthin geschickt werden, um wieder Presse zu bekommen.



Egal wer da hin geschickt wird. Wenn unsere Hansel sowas in Afghanistan machen würden wäre der weltweite Aufschrei wieder riesig.




Kalmar schrieb:


> Nahezu jedesmal, wenn Israel ein Angriff fliegt wird vorher die Bevölkerung davon in Kenntnis gesetzt via SMS, Telefon, Flugzetteln, Radio und Co.



Wir wollen euch nur Bescheid sagen das wir wieder mal Völkermord betrieben, Entschuldigung für Unannehmlichkeiten und herzliches Beileid im vorraus.




Kalmar schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Problem hinter der ganzen Sache ist, dass Israel einer Armee ohne Uniformen gegenübersteht. Wenn dann ein Roter-Halbmondwagen mit Sprengstoff beladen in ein Militärposten rast, wie verhält man sich dann?



Das ist Berufsrisiko. Jeder Soldat muss damit rechnen im Einsatz getötet zu werden.



Kalmar schrieb:


> Wenn sich eine vermeintlich schwangere Frau an einem Grenzposten hochjagt, wie reagiert man dann bei der nächsten? Wie verhältst du dich, wenn ein Junge von vllt 14 mit nem Sprengstoffgürtel auf dich zukommt?



Und deswegen hat man eine Generalvollmacht auf Zivilisten zu schießen. Oh Entschuldigung war ein Irrtum, ist halt passiert und weil ich Israeli bin wird mir ja eh nichts passieren und zur Verantwortung werde ich ja auch nicht gezogen.



Kalmar schrieb:


> Ich kenne einige in Israel und sehr oft gehts einfach nur ums Überleben.



Dann wissen die ja zu gut wie es den Nachbarn Israels geht.



Kalmar schrieb:


> Und jetzt möchte die Hamas einen Staat ausrufen, der  es sich auf die Fahnen schreibt den Nachbarstaat zu vernichten?! Ganz klar so ein Staat darf nicht anerkannt werden, da er die Menschenrechte eindeutig verletzt. Und wer meint die Hamas regiert demokratisch, sollte sich doch mal den Videoblog von R.Schneider in der ARD anschauen: Videoblog: Die Hamas wehrt sich mit allen Kräften | tagesschau.de



Die Hamas hätte bei einer friedlichen Lösung, die ja Israel seit 1995 nicht mehr will, keine Macht. Selbst verursachtes Elend, aber typisch Juden, die anderen sind schuld.



Kalmar schrieb:


> Die palästinische Bevölkerung wird durchgehend indoktriniert, dass das Märtyrertum wunderbar sei. Schon zu PLO-Zeiten wurden den Familien von Märtyrern eine hohe "Rente" gezahlt, die höher als der Durchschnittsverdienst lag, wenn das nicht zu noch mehr Terror bewegt... Aktuell: Alleine 178 Anschläge auf Israelis im August



Israel ist an der Situation selbst schuld.



Kalmar schrieb:


> Ich denke auch Israel macht Fehler, aber ich stelle mir die Lage sehr schwer vor, mit einem Nachbar, der nicht friedlich sein will.



Israel ist der Fehler, künstlich erschaffen und vom Westen am Leben erhalten und von keinem da unten gewollt.



Kalmar schrieb:


> Stell dir einfach mal vor, dein Nachbar terrorisiert dich ständig, du findest Rohrbomben im Briefkasten, deine Familie wird ständig belästigt, würdest du keinen Zaun um dein Grundstück bauen? Genau mit dem Zwiespalt leben die Israelis immer - die wenigsten haben etwas gegen die palästinensische Bevölkerung, aber einfach so terrorisieren lassen wollen sie auch nicht.


 
Klar, dumm nur das mein Grundstück vorher einem Palästinenser gehört  hat, der keinen Cent bei der Enteignung bekommen hat weil eben da eine  israelische Siedlung entstehen soll. Die Hamas führt einen  Partisanenkrieg, anders haben die keine Chance.


----------



## sfc (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Selbst verursachtes Elend, aber typisch Juden, die anderen sind schuld.



NPD oder Linkspartei?

Nichts für ungut, aber Kalmar hat sich bemüht, ein differenzierteres Bild zu zeichnen. Und das einzige, was die einfällt, sind billige "typisch Juden"-Parolen. Ich bin es ja gewohnt, dass viele Menschen generell Israel abschaffen wollen, aber die sind wenigstens noch in der Lage, ihren Antisemtismus geschickt als "Antizionismus" zu vernebeln. Wie stehst du eigentlich zu Erdogans Verhältnis zu den Armeniern, dem Regime in Myamar oder dem im Iran. Was hälst du von der Regierung Nordkoreas? Ich hoffe, dass diese Staaten dich genauso zur Weißglut treiben.


----------



## riedochs (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



sfc schrieb:


> NPD oder Linkspartei?



Weder noch. Schön in welche Schublade man gesteckt wird wenn man offen kritisch gegen Israel ist.



sfc schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber Kalmar hat sich bemüht, ein differenzierteres Bild zu zeichnen. Und das einzige, was die einfällt, sind billige "typisch Juden"-Parolen. Ich bin es ja gewohnt, dass viele Menschen generell Israel abschaffen wollen, aber die sind wenigstens noch in der Lage, ihren Antisemtismus geschickt als "Antizionismus" zu vernebeln. Wie stehst du eigentlich zu Erdogans Verhältnis zu den Armeniern, dem Regime in Myamar oder dem im Iran. Was hälst du von der Regierung Nordkoreas? Ich hoffe, dass diese Staaten dich genauso zur Weißglut treiben.


 

Weil Erdogan nicht ganz OT ist: Der Typ ist ein Schwätzer der wohl versucht dem Iran als Macht im mittleren Osten Konkurrenz machen will. Klar treibt der genauso Schindluder mit den Armeniern, aber er versucht sich im Gegensatz zu Israel nicht als Opfer darzustellen. Auch aufgrund dieses Hintergrunds bin ich gegen die Aufnahme der Türkei in die EU.

Aber warum entschuldigt sich Israel nicht? Ganz einfach, dann würde man zugeben daß das Vorgehen völkerrechtlich nicht ok war und man vielleicht in der Welt nicht mehr nur das Opferbild aufrecht erhalten kann.


----------



## Icejester (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Weder noch. Schön in welche Schublade man gesteckt wird wenn man offen kritisch gegen Israel ist.


 
Zurecht!


----------



## Mko (10. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



			
				riedochs schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hamas hätte bei einer friedlichen Lösung, die ja Israel seit 1995 nicht mehr will, keine Macht. Selbst verursachtes Elend, aber typisch Juden, die anderen sind schuld.





> Weder noch. Schön in welche Schublade man gesteckt wird wenn man offen kritisch gegen Israel ist.




Du empörst dich daran nach deiner pauschalisierenden Diskriminierung aller Juden in die antisemitische Schublade gesteckt zu werden, aber differenzierst selbst nichtmal zwischen der Religion und dem Staat. Das nenn ich konsequent


----------



## NCphalon (11. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Wie wärs damit, die UN verweigern Israel jegliche militärische und technologische Unterstützung un dann gucken wir wies ausgeht wenn alle die selben Chancen haben.


----------



## riedochs (11. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



Mko schrieb:


> Du empörst dich daran nach deiner pauschalisierenden Diskriminierung aller Juden in die antisemitische Schublade gesteckt zu werden, aber differenzierst selbst nichtmal zwischen der Religion und dem Staat. Das nenn ich konsequent


 
Gut, die Differenzierung ist mir nicht gut gelungen, wollte nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Trotzdem bleibe ich mein Kern meiner Aussage das Israel kein Interesse an einer friedlichen Lösung hat.




NCphalon schrieb:


> Wie wärs damit, die UN verweigern Israel jegliche militärische und technologische Unterstützung un dann gucken wir wies ausgeht wenn alle die selben Chancen haben.



Wird nicht klappen, da die USA bis heute jede Resolution gegen Israel verhindert und wird das auch weiterhin tun. Selbst wenn die UN hier was beschließen würde glaube ich kaum das die USA sich dran halten würde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Sache könnte noch weiter eskalieren, in dem die Türkei den Palästinensern militärisch hilft (also unter der Hand versteht sich) und Israel im Gegenzug die Kurden bewaffnet, denn das ist auch ein großen Volk, das schon lange nach einem eigenen Staat strebt und von den Türken unterdrückt wird (komisch... irgendwie erkenne ich da Parallelen... Israel vs. Palästinenser und Türkei vs. Kurden).



Dein "... wenn" stellt schon eine extreme Eskalation dar. Beiden Staaten würde ich auf absehbare Zeit nicht zutrauen, dass sie paramilitärische Aktivitäten in anderen Ländern unterstützen. Das hier ist kein Eroberungs-/Vernichtungskrieg, sondern streit um den Status der Palästinenser. Man schafft keine politischen Änderungen durch Milizen, das dürften beide Seiten wissen. Genauso wie beide wissen, dass sie international einpacken könnten, wenn sie sich sowas erlauben.




Woohoo schrieb:


> Frage mich generell wann die Juden mal mal einen besseren Ruf (Wer ist an der Unbeliebtheit Schuld? Gibt ja viele unterschiedliche Erklärungen) bekommen. Sind ja fast nirgendwo so richtig beliebt.



Solange Leute von "den Juden" sprechen, wann immer eine Person jüdischen Glaubens (oder auch nur ein angehöriger einer Armee eines Staates mit überwiegend jüdischer Bevölkerung) etwas kritikwürdiges tut: Nie.
Das ist das gleiche, wie "Die Auslädner" in Deutschland nie einen besseren Ruf bei Leuten bekommen, für die jeder Kriminelle mit Migrationshintergrund typisch für "Die Ausländer" ist, wie sich der Ruf der Politik nicht bessern wird, solange "Die Politiker" lügen und "unfähig" sind und wie "den Amis" nie etwas kulutrell anerkannt werden wird.




Kalmar schrieb:


> @riedochs:
> Ja, Israel bombardiert Ziele in Gaza, aber schon mal davon gehört, dass das meistens Frabriken für Raketen, Sprengstoffe und Munition ist?



Es gibt keine Fabriken für derartige Produkte in den palästinenser Gebieten. Was es gibt, sind ggf. Kellerwerkstätten und Hinterhofschuppen - weswegen eine Bombardierung, die den ganzen Block in Schutt und Asche legt, immer mehrheitlich unbeteiligte treffen wird.



> Bei den zivilen Opfern handelt es sich oft um Kranke, Behinderte, die von der Hamas bewusst dorthin geschickt werden, um wieder Presse zu bekommen. Nahezu jedesmal, wenn Israel ein Angriff fliegt wird vorher die Bevölkerung davon in Kenntnis gesetzt via SMS, Telefon, Flugzetteln, Radio und Co.



Das mag, wenn die Botschaften ankommen (Handy muss man haben, Telefon dürfte fast noch seltener sein, Stromausfälle sind die Regel, wenn Israel die Grenzen wegen Konflikten schließt und Flugzettel wären mir neu, halte ich bei der z.T. nur wenige Stunden langen Reaktionszeit auch selten möglich), die Todeszahlen senken. Aber es ermöglicht niemandem, der im bombardierten Gebiet lebt, sein Hab und Gut zu retten.



> Das eigentliche Problem hinter der ganzen Sache ist, dass Israel einer Armee ohne Uniformen gegenübersteht. Wenn dann ein Roter-Halbmondwagen mit Sprengstoff beladen in ein Militärposten rast, wie verhält man sich dann? Wenn sich eine vermeintlich schwangere Frau an einem Grenzposten hochjagt, wie reagiert man dann bei der nächsten? Wie verhältst du dich, wenn ein Junge von vllt 14 mit nem Sprengstoffgürtel auf dich zukommt?



"Ich sprenge einen Wohnblock oder reiß ein Dorf ab und besetze das Land" klingt nicht nach einer hilfreichen Antwort. Es klingt insbesondere nicht nach der Antwort eines Staates, der sich international als die moralisch überlegene Seite darstellen möchte. Denn so ein Staat darf nicht auf Augenhöhe reagieren. So ein Staat muss die Grundrechte seines Gegners und insbesondere die Unbeteiligter achten, auch wenn der Gegner beides nicht tut.



> Und jetzt möchte die Hamas einen Staat ausrufen, der  es sich auf die Fahnen schreibt den Nachbarstaat zu vernichten?! Ganz klar so ein Staat darf nicht anerkannt werden, da er die Menschenrechte eindeutig verletzt.



Afaik haben die Hamas seit ihrer Gründung so einen Staat ausgerufen - und niemand erkennt ihn an.
Wer einen Staat ausrufen möchte und Chancen auf Anerkennung hat, ist die PLO/Fatah. Die fordern aber auch nicht die Vernichtung Israels.



> Ich denke auch Israel macht Fehler, aber ich stelle mir die Lage sehr schwer vor, mit einem Nachbar, der nicht friedlich sein will. Stell dir einfach mal vor, dein Nachbar terrorisiert dich ständig, du findest Rohrbomben im Briefkasten, deine Familie wird ständig belästigt, würdest du keinen Zaun um dein Grundstück bauen? Genau mit dem Zwiespalt leben die Israelis immer - die wenigsten haben etwas gegen die palästinensische Bevölkerung, aber einfach so terrorisieren lassen wollen sie auch nicht.



Rohrbomben sind afaik eher selten - eben weil es einen Zaun gibt. Das Problem ist aber, dass der eben nicht um das eigene Grundstück gebaut wurde, sondern quer über das Grundstück von jemand anderem, wobei der Teil auf der eigenen Zaunseite gleich noch in Beschlag genommen wird. Und in einigen Regionen wird dieser Prozess (wortwörtlich) weiter vorrangetrieben.




riedochs schrieb:


> Israel ist an der Situation selbst schuld.



Aber nicht annähernd alle heutigen Isrealis.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dein "... wenn" stellt schon eine extreme Eskalation dar. Beiden Staaten würde ich auf absehbare Zeit nicht zutrauen, dass sie paramilitärische Aktivitäten in anderen Ländern unterstützen. Das hier ist kein Eroberungs-/Vernichtungskrieg, sondern streit um den Status der Palästinenser. Man schafft keine politischen Änderungen durch Milizen, das dürften beide Seiten wissen. Genauso wie beide wissen, dass sie international einpacken könnten, wenn sie sich sowas erlauben.


 
Die USA haben eine Menge Unsinn gemacht, damals in den 70ern und 80ern, die haben damals die Taliban ausgebildet und ihnen Waffen gegeben, als die UdSSR in Afghanistan einmarschiert ist, sie haben Saddam ausgestattet, als er (einen Angriffskrieg) gegen den Iran in den Krieg ging.
Sie Israelis sind sehr daran interessiert, dass die arabische Welt erst mal nicht mit einer Stimme spricht, wenn es gegen Israel geht. Bisher war Ägypten der stabile Part in der Region, der schein jetzt wegzubrechen. Die Türken haben ihren Missmut gegen Israel erklärt (obwohl sie sonst nie Probleme mit Israel hatten).

Für mich ist es nicht auszuschließen, dass einer der Länder (durch die Hintertür versteht sich, man will sich ja nicht blamieren, wie damals die USA in der Iran Contra Affäre (das war schon heftig, aber den USA hat das jetzt so nicht gestört, bzw. Reagan nicht).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

USA und UdSSR haben das noch mit einer ganzen Reihe weiterer Gruppierungen und Staaten gemacht (Türkei und Israel selbst sind ja von den USA unterstützt worden) - aber niemand anders. Und beide sahen sich damals in einem Eroberungskrieg-Szenario, die Türkei nicht - und Israel höchstens mit sich selbst auf der Siegerseite. Die haben es in der Vergangenheit auch nie auf Zerstrittenheit in der arabischen Welt angelegt, sondern immer auf eine möglichst geringe Bewaffnung außerhalb der engen USA-Verbündeten (SA/VAR).
Wir reden hier nicht von irgendwelchen Schwellenländern, die wenig zu verlieren und viel Hass haben, sondern von zwei in der internationalen Gemeinschaft integrierten Staaten. Die schlagen sich nicht so schnell gegenseitig die Köpfe ein. Erst recht nicht mit Partisanen-Taktiken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Das glaube ich auch nicht, aber bei Erdogan will ich nichts ausschließen.
Und die Israels haben auch so ihre dunklen Seiten, wer weiß, was der Mossad schon alles gemacht hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Zunächst einmal alles selbst 
Das türkische Generäle verschwinden würden, wenn sie die den Palästinenser militärische Hilfe zukommen lassen, würde mich nicht wundern. Aber das ist nicht das gleiche, wie eine Bewaffnung der Kurden. Und ich glaube nicht, dass es überhaupt zu militärischer Hilfe kommen wird. Das einzige direkte Konfrontationspotential wären imho Militäreskorten für Hilfslieferungen "in palästinensische Gewässer" durch die Türkei, was für Israel dann militärisches Eindringen "in israelische Gewässer" wäre. Aber selbst das wäre schon eine extreme Eskalation und es würde immer noch große Hemnisse geben, tatsächlich einen Schuss abzugeben. Maximal würde ich somit Abdrängmanöver ala Kubakrise erwarten, aber zu 90% tippe ich auf rein diplomatische Aktionen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Eine direkte militärische Konfrontation sehe ich auch nicht, das würde auch nicht im Interesse der Nato liegen.
Aber dass der Mossad einigen Kurden ein paar Tipps geben oder Waffengeschäfte vermitteln kann ich mir schon vorstellen.
Auch dass die Türkei den Palästinensern wirtschaftlichen unter die Arme greifen könnte, denn Israel tut ja alles um sie zu unterdrücken, ist durchaus im Möglichen und wir wissen ja alle, dass derartiges eben auch schon mal eskalieren kann.
Einen offenen Schlagabtausch sehe ich aber nicht, dafür ist den Türken der Beitritt zur EU zu wichtig als dass sie das gefährden würden.


----------



## riedochs (13. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Seht euch Ägypten an: Mubarack war vom Westen bezahlt damit er Ruhe gibt, nun ist er weg und es scheint so als kämen die (radikalen) Islamisten an die Macht. Hat der Westen sich da wirklich einen Gefallen getan? Ich glaube nicht. Das wird auch zum Problem für Israel, denn die Islamisten werden wahrscheinlich nicht ewig still halten. Hier noch ein Artikel vom Spiegel dazu: Nahost: Israel fürchtet die totale Isolation - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


----------



## oGuzee (13. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Warum können beide Länder nicht einfach Koexistieren? Das täte doch keinem Weh..
Gibt den Moslems den Teil von Jerusalem wo der Felsendom ist, und ein Paar ecken des Landes wo man schön und gut Agrar betreiben kann und alle wären glücklich.

Ich bin Moslem, und jetzt kommts: auch Türke (oh NEIN!)
Aber ich bin der letzte Mensch der Israel in flammen sehen will, weil Gewalt bekanntlich keine Lösung ist. 

Zu einer militärischen Aktion Türkeis/Israels wird es nicht kommen, das wäre zu gefährlich für die außenpolitische Stellung beider Länder. Aber ich glaube das Erdogan die "Balls of Stell" dazu hätte.

Hoffen wir mal das es Friedlich gelöst werden kann/wird. Denn wenn die Türkei wirklich ernst machen würde, würden leider viele unschuldige Menschen sterben. Ein wichtiger Faktor in dieser Region ist die Türkei, die gibt die "festigkeit". Wenn die Türkei aber anfangen sollte dort wirklich alles zu mobilisieren was sie haben würden die arabischen Länder aufjedenfall mitziehen! 
Im Islam existiert das Kalifat, dieser Posten ist derzeit aber nicht besetzt! Viele Araber wünschen sich das die Türken der politischer Führer des Islam wird. Wenn es zu einem Krieg zwischen der Türkei und dem Israel kommen sollte, sehe ich wirklich schwarz für Israel. Denn dann würden sich wirklich alle Araber zu den Türken gesellen..


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Seht euch Ägypten an: Mubarack war vom Westen bezahlt damit er Ruhe gibt, nun ist er weg und es scheint so als kämen die (radikalen) Islamisten an die Macht. Hat der Westen sich da wirklich einen Gefallen getan? Ich glaube nicht. Das wird auch zum Problem für Israel, denn die Islamisten werden wahrscheinlich nicht ewig still halten. Hier noch ein Artikel vom Spiegel dazu: Nahost: Israel fürchtet die totale Isolation - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


 
Das ägyptische Militär bekommt jedes Jahr Geld von den USA, das werden die sich nicht entgehen lassen, die werden schon dafür sorgen, dass es dazu nicht kommt, denn immerhin regiert das Militär aktuell in Ägypten und sonst niemand und da haben die USA immer noch eine Menge Einfluss.



oGuzee schrieb:


> Ich bin Moslem, und jetzt kommts: auch Türke (oh NEIN!)



Ich wollte schon fragen (), wie du zu den Kurden stehst, die ja einen eigenen Staat anstreben und warum sich die Türken vehement weigern einzugestehen, dass sie während des WW1 einen Genozid an den Armenien begannen haben (und es sogar unter Strafe steht, wenn man das in der Türkei behauptet).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



oGuzee schrieb:


> Warum können beide Länder nicht einfach Koexistieren? Das täte doch keinem Weh..
> Gibt den Moslems den Teil von Jerusalem wo der Felsendom ist, und ein Paar ecken des Landes wo man schön und gut Agrar betreiben kann und alle wären glücklich.



Außer allen Israelis, die in diesen Teilen des Landes/Jerusalem lebten und allen Palästinensern, deren Vorfahren Besitz in den verbleibenden Teilen Israels hatten und natürlich all dejenigen auf beiden Seiten, die in den letzten Jahrzehnten Angehörige oder Freunde durch Kampfhandlungen verloren haben.
Also geschätzt 80% der Leute, die in der Gegend leben...


Bezüglich Ägypten: Da würde ich die Entwicklung derzeit fast noch als das bestmögliche betrachten, was nach Jahrzehnten westlich unterstützter Diktatur denkbar war. Dafür, dass das Land genug extremistisches Potential beinhaltet, um systematische Waffenlieferungen nach Palästina und zahlreiche Attentate gegen Touristen zu ermöglichen, sind die sich herausbildenden, politischen Strömungen erstaunlich offen gegenüber dem Westen. Ein besseres -d.h. schlechteres- Beispiel wäre Libyen, wo der Übergangsrat heute verkündet hat, einen "demokratischen" Staat aufzubauen, dessen Rechtssystem sich auf die Scharia stützt.
Es lebe die NATO
Es lebe der Fortschritt
---


----------



## oGuzee (14. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon fragen (), wie du zu den Kurden stehst, die ja einen eigenen Staat anstreben und warum sich die Türken vehement weigern einzugestehen, dass sie während des WW1 einen Genozid an den Armenien begannen haben (und es sogar unter Strafe steht, wenn man das in der Türkei behauptet).


 
Zu den Kurden: Ich habe nichts gegen Kurden, ich habe nur was gegen die PKK! Und die wollen wir nur aufhalten, mehr nicht. 
Zu den Armeniern: Kein Genozid! Ich bin Türke, was hast du als Antwort erwartet?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. September 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Anm.:
Es gibt sehr viel über die Türkei zu sagen. Wenn ihr das ausdiskutieren wollt, schlage ich einen extra Thread vor.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Vor kurzem wurde der Israeli Soldat Ghilad Shalit freigelassen, für 1027 Palästinenser, die in Israelischen Gefängnissen saßen.
1027 Palästinenser für einen Israeli - Nahost-Konflikt - derStandard.at
Gefangenenaustausch in Nahost: Schalit ist frei | tagesschau.de

Die Frage ist nun, bezahlt Israel einen zu hohen Preis für einen einzigen Soldaten?
Denn immerhin waren die Gefangenen Palästinenser für Attentate verurteilt worden, es ist also davon auszugehen, dass sie es erneut versuchen könnten.
Die Hamas hat die Freilassung als großen Sieg gefeiert.
Die Palästinenser feiern den Austausch (Politik, International, NZZ Online)

Stellt sich hier ebenso eine Frage. Ist damit jeder Israelischer Soldat nun ein potenzielles Entführungsopfer?
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist groß, dass die Hamas wieder einen Soldaten entführen könnte um weitere Gefangenen freizupressen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

JEDER israelische Soldat/Polizist/... ist schon lange potentielles Entführungs/Attentats/...-Opfer. So ist das nunmal, wenn jemand (nicht zu Unrecht) der Meinung ist, mit einem im Krieg zu liegen.

Die hohe Zahl finde ich aber auch erstaunlich. Wenn man bedenkt, dass Israel vor einigen Jahren Verhandlungen über 100-200 ausgeschlagen hat...
Tippe auf enormen Druck, vermutlich aus den USA.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Nun ja, er war lange weg und in der Regel töten die Hamas Entführungsopfer relativ schnell, in diesem Fall lebte er aber noch und da ist die politische Wirkung im eigenen Land (hey, wir haben ihn geretter) größer.
Sind vielleicht demnächst wieder Wahlen in Israel?


----------



## totovo (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

*Ich finde mit der heutigen Entscheidung der UNESCO gewinnt dieser Thraed eine ganz neue Bedeutung!*

Erst einmal meine Position zu dieser Thematik:

Ich finde es, um es höflich auszudrücken, eine Sauerei was sich der israelische Staat und damit auch die westlichen Verbündeten in Bezug auf die Palästinenser leisten. Ich stimme daher dem Threadsteller voll zu.
Wer den Siedlungsbau der Israelis, die ständigen Angriffe einer völlig überlegenen Armee gegen ein par Aufständige, die isolations Politik und und und, rechtfertigt der hat etwas grundsätzlich falsch verstanden.
Die Palästinenser werden diskriminiert, vertrieben und behandelt wie Dreck und Israel darf sich alles erlauben, dass darf ein demokratischer Staat nicht dulden.

Zu der Abstimmung:

Ich finde es sehr gut das die UNESCO die Aufnahme Palästinas beschlossen hat. Allerdings find ich es eine Frechheit das Deutschland aus Sympatie mit Israel gegen die Aufnahme gestimmt hat. Das ist für mich ein Zeichen großer Schwäche und für mich nicht zu erklären. Genauso den Grund den die USA angegeben haben, man könne nicht für die Aufnahme Palästinas in eine Organisation stimmen in der Israel vertreten ist -->
hat Israel jetzt das Sagen? Was soll das, was erlauben die sich eigentlich?

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Die Unesco hat nur nichts zu sagen, ist also Banane ob die Palästinenser da drin sind oder nicht.
Und es ist nur logisch, dass Deutschland dagegen gestimmt hat. Hätten sie dafür gestimmt, würden man gleich wieder von "Nazis" reden.


----------



## totovo (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Sollte man nicht langsam mal stärke beweisen und über solchen Anschuldigungen stehen?

Jetzt diskriminieren wir die Palästinenser und nicht die "Juden" wo ist denn da der unterschied? 
Achja richtig, hier werden Bevölkerungs Gruppen klassifiziert... Das erinnert mich leider schon sehr ans dritte Reich (auch wenn ich das auf keinen fall gleichsetzen will!!!! Aber gewisse parallelen gibt es schon...) nur halt anderstrum...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (1. November 2011)

Hat sich ja leider offensichtlich nichts geändert, Deutschland kriecht Israel/ den USA weiterhin bis zu Anschlag in den A****...

Die Aufnahme in der UNESCO mag zwar keine Auswirkung haben, aber immerhin ist es ein Zeichen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Alle die anderen mit Gewallt etwas weg nehmen, haben kein Recht dieses zu behalten... und somit hat Israel keine Existenzberechtigung in meinen Augen. Und von den vielen Menschenrechtsverletzungen mal ganz zu schweigen. Das ist eine große Sauerei, was mit den Palestinensischen Volk da abgezogen wird.



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Hat sich ja leider offensichtlich nichts  geändert, Deutschland kriecht Israel/ den USA weiterhin bis zu Anschlag  in den A****...
> .



Das steht auf unsere Fahne, aber hinter den Kulissen spielt eine andere Musik  Ein herr Möllemann hat Israel gesteckt, das dieses Deutsche geschleime(will ich mal so sagen) nur Fassade ist ... kurtze Zeit später war er Tod (natürlich Selbsmord) 

Vatikan oder die hinter der Hitler Fassade standen, haben heute immer noch viel (wenn nicht die größte) Macht... wenn die USA nicht so dermaßen israel beschützen würde, wäre dieser Staat schon längst Geschichte.


----------



## Kalmar (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Darf ich mal erfahren, was ihr als die Bevölkerungsgruppe Palästinenser seht? Den Begriff Palästina gibt es erst seit der Besatzung durch England.
Davor lebten dort ein paar Araber und ein paar Juden. Die jüdische Bevölkerung sehnte sich nach einem eigenen Staat, da es dergleichen nirgends auf der Welt gab,
der einzige sinnvolle Ort war das Land, das schon die Vorfahren besiedelt hatten. Die Briten hatten damals übrigens darauf bestanden, dass den Juden Land für ein Staat gegeben wird.
Dann wurde der Staat ausgerufen, alle Nachbarn griffen an, aber Israel siegte. Laut UN-Resolution war ebenfalls ein Staat für die dort lebenden Araber gedacht, allerdings wollten die islamischen Nachbarn keinen jüdischen Staat dulden.
Der Gazastreifen und das Westjordanland waren besetzte Gebiete von Ägypten und Jordanien, beide wollten es aber an sich nicht (es gab keine Einverleibung) und auch keine Anerkennung der Zugehörigkeit durch andere Staaten.
Seit damals wurde der Bevölkerung in den besetzten Gebieten immer wieder angeboten, einen Staat zu gründen, aber immer wurde das Angebot ausgeschlagen, da man Israel hätte anerkennen müssen.
Die besetzten Gebiete wurden dann im Sechstagekrieg besetzt, aber nie ins Kernland einverleibt(außer Jerusalem). Auch danach wurden alle Angebote eines eigenen Staates seitens der "Palästinenser" abgelehnt.
Israel hätte die ganze Zeit über auf Land verzichtet, was den Vorfahren gehörte und wo überall auch Zeitzeugen gefunden werden können, das Westjordanland beinhaltet viele religiöse Stätten, auf die die Juden verzichtet hätten,
aber nein die palästinensischen Gruppen verhindern jedesmal eine Staatenbildung! Nicht Israel steht einer friedlichen Lösung im Weg, die Palästinenser stehen sich seit Jahrzehnten selbst im Weg.
Und doch soll immer Israel dran schuld sein, ja klar. Am Ende sind sie auch Schuld, dass sie mit Raketen beschossen werden.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



Kalmar schrieb:


> Und doch soll immer Israel dran schuld sein, ja klar. Am Ende sind sie auch Schuld, dass sie mit Raketen beschossen werden.



Sind sie auch, genauso waren die Nazis schuld daran das sie von Terroristen(Wiederstand) bekämpft wurden.

Und mal ehrlich, Israel ist eine "Illegale" Atommacht, die mit das beste Militär der Welt hat... und schießt mit Modernen Raketen gegen Katuschas aus den 2. Weltkrieg(echt ganz großes Kino)


----------



## Sperrfeuer (1. November 2011)

Zumal Israel(bzw. die Israelischen Hardliner) oft genug gezeigt hat, das es selbst auch kein Interesse an Frieden hat.
-Kein Stopp des Siedlungsbaus
-Ablehnung mehrerer 2-Staatenlösungen
-massive Militäraktionen inkl. Völkerrechtsverstöße


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich, Israel ist eine "Illegale" Atommacht, die mit das beste Militär der Welt hat... und schießt mit Modernen Raketen gegen Katuschas aus den 2. Weltkrieg(echt ganz großes Kino)


 
Würden die Palästinenser Israel nicht mehr mit Raketen angreifen, würden die Israelis nicht zurück feuern.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Würden die Palästinenser Israel nicht mehr mit Raketen angreifen, würden die Israelis nicht zurück feuern.



Stimmt... sie würden halt nur mit der ausdehnung fortfahren(alles meins)


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Würde man sich einig werden.. die eine Seite feuert keine Raketen mehr ab und die andere baut die Siedlungen nicht für sich selbst, sondern für alle Menschen in der Region, wäre das Thema schnell erledigt.
Aber es geht ja nicht nur um die Palästinenser. Es geht auch darum, dass Iran Einfluss nehmen will und wenn sich Israels und Palästinenser plötzlich vertragen, werden die grandig und sorgen schnell dafür, dass sie sich nicht mehr vertragen.
Ich will nicht wissen, bei wie vielen Selbstmordanschlägen die Iraner direkt oder indirekt ihre Finger drin hatten.


----------



## Kalmar (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Sind sie auch, genauso waren die Nazis schuld daran das sie von Terroristen(Wiederstand) bekämpft wurden.


Du vergleichst also einen demokratischen Staat(Israel) mit einem totalitären Regime?
 Damit rechtfertigst du jeden Widerstand gegen jede Staatsgewalt. Also war die RAF auch im Recht, genauso wie die IRA, oder die Taliban...?!
@Sperrfeuer:
Bitte schau dir mal die Friedensverhandlungen der vergangenen Jahrzehnte an, Israel war oft bereit massive Zugeständnisse zu machen.
Die PLO(oder jetzt Hamas und Fatah) hielten sich nahezu nie an die Vorbedingungen für ein Friedensgespräch.
Zu PLO-Zeiten wurden sogar Aktionen gegen Israel befürwortet und belohnt, so bekam die Familie eines Märtyrers eine monatliche Rente, die das Durchschnittsgehalt bei weitem überstieg...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



Kalmar schrieb:


> Zu PLO-Zeiten wurden sogar Aktionen gegen Israel befürwortet und belohnt, so bekam die Familie eines Märtyrers eine monatliche Rente, die das Durchschnittsgehalt bei weitem überstieg...


 
Das ist bei der Hamas aber heute auch noch üblich, keine Ahnung, wie die das finanzieren.


----------



## Kalmar (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Bei der PLO wurde das mit Millionenzahlungen finanziert, die sie zum verbessern der medizinischen und Essens- versorgung bekamen.
Heute läuft das vielleicht über Iran?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Möglich, aber wenn mal herauskommen sollte, dass Hilfsgelder, die eigentlich für den Aufbau von Schulen und Infrastruktur, dafür genutzt werden um Waffen, Sprengstoff und Unterstützung für Terroristen zu finanzieren, ist der Ofen definitiv aus.
Dann wird niemand mehr mit ihnen Mitleid haben.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Würde man sich einig werden.. die eine Seite feuert keine Raketen mehr ab und die andere baut die Siedlungen nicht für sich selbst, sondern für alle Menschen in der Region, wäre das Thema schnell erledigt.
> Aber es geht ja nicht nur um die Palästinenser. Es geht auch darum, dass Iran Einfluss nehmen will und wenn sich Israels und Palästinenser plötzlich vertragen, werden die grandig und sorgen schnell dafür, dass sie sich nicht mehr vertragen.
> Ich will nicht wissen, bei wie vielen Selbstmordanschlägen die Iraner direkt oder indirekt ihre Finger drin hatten.



Wie wäre es eher damit:
Die einen hören auf, Selbstmordattentäter und Raketen los zu schicken und die anderen hören dafür mal auf in fremdes Land hinein Siedlungen zu bauen. Nicht für alle bauen, sondern es einfach mal bleiben lassen.
Zumal gerade bei den Siedlern der Anteil der orthodoxen Juden ziemlich hoch ist, deren Meinung in etwa so rückständig ist, wie die der islamischen Extremisten. Die sind auch dafür bekannt, sämtliche Palästinenser aus den besiedelten Gebieten zu vertreiben.

Das Hauptproblem sind, wie bereits erwähnt eben die Extremisten auf *beiden *Seiten.
Ohne den Konflikt könnten sich weder die Hamas noch die rechten israelischen Kräfte an der Macht halten.
Und durch das Vorgehen der Israelis sorgen sie auch dafür, das die Hamas genug Nachwuchs bekommt, bei bis zu 1000 Toten Zivilisten (Operation Gegossenes Blei) muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn der Hass bleibt. Das rücksichtslose Vorgehen der IDF spielt den Extremisten in die Hände und das wissen die selber auch ganz genau.
Aber solange auf beiden Seiten die Extremisten an der Macht sind, kann es keinen Frieden geben.

Zumal die Iraner sich zurecht von Israel bedroht sehen. Daran ist zwar auch der eigene kleine Giftzwerg schuld, der ja leider keine Gelegenheit aus lässt um gegen Israel zu hetzten und sein Land ins Abseits zu drängen, aber gucken wir doch mal was die Isrealis im Gegenzug so machen:
-Iranische Forscher, also Zivilisten, ermorden/verschwinden lassen
-den Iran international isolieren
-Drohungen auf militärischer Basis
-Sabotage (Stuxnet z.B.)
Kein iranischer Politiker kann so unsagbar dämlich sein, ernsthaft die militärisch überlegenen Israelis anzugreifen. 
Jeder iranische Angriff dürfte einen massiven nuklearen Vergeltungsschlag erzeugen.


@Kalmar
Zumindest in den letzten Jahren lehnte Israel sämtliche Verhandlungen ab,  bei denen ein Rückzug auf die Gebiete von 1967 gefordert wird. Selbst  der letzte mir bekannte Vorschlag der Hamas, bei dem jene sogar auf  Jerusalem verzichten wollten, wurde abgelehnt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



Kalmar schrieb:


> Darf ich mal erfahren, was ihr als die Bevölkerungsgruppe Palästinenser seht? Den Begriff Palästina gibt es erst seit der Besatzung durch England.



"Palästina" gibt es seit dem römischen Reich. Neu -eine Erfindung des 20. Jhd.- ist "Israel".
"Die Palästinenser" ist trotzdem definitionsbedürftig, denn so kann man eigentlich alle ethnisch aus der Region stammenden Leute nennen - auch einen gewissen Teil (jüdischer) Einwohner Israels.



> Davor lebten dort ein paar Araber und ein paar Juden. Die jüdische Bevölkerung sehnte sich nach einem eigenen Staat, da es dergleichen nirgends auf der Welt gab,



Jein. Die jüdische Bevölkerung vor Ort mag sich auch nach einem eigenen Staat gesehnt haben (wer würde das nicht?), aber entscheident für die heutige Situation ist, dass sich eine ganze Reihe von Juden weltweit nach einem jüdischen Staat gesehnt hat - gerne auch auf dem Land der erwähnten nicht-jüdischen Palästinenser.



> Dann wurde der Staat ausgerufen, alle Nachbarn griffen an, aber Israel siegte. Laut UN-Resolution war ebenfalls ein Staat für die dort lebenden Araber gedacht, allerdings wollten die islamischen Nachbarn keinen jüdischen Staat dulden.



Man beachte: Es war ein Staat für die Leute dort gedacht, es kam nicht zustande, weil "die Nachbarn" einen weiteren Staat ablehnten.
Davon abgesehen schilderst du hier eine recht dynamische Sache. Es war keineswegs immer und von allen Seiten eine Zweistaatenlösung geplant. Denn die hat nun einmal zwangsläufig humanitär höchst fragwürdige Folgen für diejenigen Einheimischen, die nicht in dem ihnen "zugedachten" Staat leben.



> Israel hätte die ganze Zeit über auf Land verzichtet, was den Vorfahren gehörte



Dieses Land hat im Laufe der Jahrtausende sehr, sehr vielen Leuten einmal gehört. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn über 50% der Weltbevölkerung irgend einen Vorfahren hat, der zu einer politischen Gruppierung gehörte, die irgendwann in historischen Zeiten dort einmal an der Macht war.
Entscheident für die Frühphase des Staates Israel ist, welchen zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch lebenden Leuten das Land einmal gehört hat. Und das waren nicht die in großer Zahl eingewanderten Isralis, sondern die in ebenso großer Zahl vertriebenen muslimischen Palästinenser. Von denen zu verlangen, dass sie den Diebstahl akzeptieren, war arg optimistisch - sich auch noch als gönnerhaft darzustellen, weil man einen winzigen Teil des ehemaligen Eigentums zurückgeben würde, wenn dafür der Kampf um den großen Rest aufgegeben wird, ist schlichtweg dreist.



> Und doch soll immer Israel dran schuld sein, ja klar. Am Ende sind sie auch Schuld, dass sie mit Raketen beschossen werden.



"Schuld" sind in einem komplexen Prozess meistens mehrere. Israel liefert zumindest genug Leuten ein enormes Aggressionspotential und Israel hat es -trotz (vermeintlich?) super toller Überwachungsmöglichkeiten und militärischen Kapazitäten (=zielsicher einen Terroristen mitten in einem Wohngebiet treffen wollen)- seit über sechs Jahrzehnten nicht geschafft, die Grenzen des eigenen Staatsterritoriums (wozu Westjordanland und Gaza-Streifen nunmal zählen) so zu kontrollieren, dass kein Waffenschmuggel mehr stattfindet.

Aber die Frage nach "Schuld" und andere, auf die Vergangenheit gerichtete Konzepte wie "Vorfahren" sind sowieso die Kernprobleme dieses Konfliktes... 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Würde man sich einig werden.. die eine Seite feuert keine Raketen mehr ab und die andere baut die Siedlungen nicht für sich selbst, sondern für alle Menschen in der Region, wäre das Thema schnell erledigt.



Für letzteres gibt es aber keine Zustimmung - und für ersteres wäre sie schon schwer, ohne eine Aufgabe eines Teils der Siedlungen anzubieten, unmöglich wenn deren Bau vorerst weitergeht. Denn die Gegenseite sind nunmal nicht "die Palästinenser", sondern es sind mehrere palästinensiche Gruppierungen. Die Zahlen der in letzter Zeit durch neue Siedlungsprojekte vertriebenen oder ernsthaft behinderten ist zwar heutzutage geringer, als in früheren Jahrzehnten, aber für eine Terrorzelle braucht man wirklich nicht viele Leute. Dazu kommen Leute, die Angehörige durch israelische Kriegshandlungen verloren haben.




Kalmar schrieb:


> Du vergleichst also einen demokratischen Staat(Israel) mit einem totalitären Regime?



Gegenüber den Bewohnern der Landesteile "Westjordanland" und "Gaza-Streifen" ist Israel ein totalitätes Regime. Diese dürfen weder die Regierung wählen (nur eine Selbstverwaltung - die aber eben einen Teil der Staatsmacht überhaupt nicht ausleben darf), noch haben sie einen angemessen Anspruch auf Zugang zu elementaren Ressourcen, zeitweilig nicht einmal zu lebenswichtigen Gütern; sie haben keine Reisefreiheit (oftmals nicht einmal innerhalb der eigenen Region), sie werden z.T. enteignet und ihr Tod als Kollateralschaden wird, selbst in größerer Zahl, hingenommen. Dazu kommen immer mal wieder Phasen militärischer Besatzung, in denen selbst die Nutzung des öffentlichen Raumes beschränkt wird.
Man muss mit der Nazi-Keule vorsichtig sein, denn eine systematische Vernichtung ganzer Bevölkerungsgruppen ist quasi nie ein angemessener Vergleich, aber in allen anderen Bereichen sind große Ähnlichkeiten zu erkennen und mir fällt spontan auch kein anderer, wirklich ähnlicher Konflikt ein - die meisten sind einfach zu kurz, um so schwere Auswirkungen auf das Zivilleben zu haben, oder Revolutionen eins sehr großen Bevölkerungsteils. (am nächsten dran wäre vielleicht der sowjetische Einsatz in Afghanistan. Aber die waren wenigsten auf Seite eines Teils der Bevölkerung und bemüht, eine sozialistische Infrastruktur aufzubauen, die bekanntermaßen für Leute, die wenig haben, einige Vorteile bringt)


----------



## Sperrfeuer (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Israel erwägt Strafmassnahmen gegen Palästina

Da macht sich gerade jemand ziemlich lächerlich und zeigt sein wahres Gesicht...
Hoffentlich wird die Bande endlich wieder abgewählt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wie wäre es eher damit:
> Die einen hören auf, Selbstmordattentäter und Raketen los zu schicken und die anderen hören dafür mal auf in fremdes Land hinein Siedlungen zu bauen. Nicht für alle bauen, sondern es einfach mal bleiben lassen.
> Zumal gerade bei den Siedlern der Anteil der orthodoxen Juden ziemlich hoch ist, deren Meinung in etwa so rückständig ist, wie die der islamischen Extremisten. Die sind auch dafür bekannt, sämtliche Palästinenser aus den besiedelten Gebieten zu vertreiben.


 
Doch, für alle bauen, denn nur wenn man gemeinsam lebt, zusammen, kann man sich annähern und den anderen verstehen, denn nur gemeinsam kann man das Ziel erreichen. Das scheint aber bei vielen nicht anzukommen, auf beiden Seiten.

Dass die Rechten in Israel viel Macht haben, ist klar, sie sind immer in der Regierungskoalition dabei, egal wer Regierungschef ist. Erst wenn sie Macht verlieren, wird sich was ändern, aber das ist leider nicht in Sicht und die Rechte sehen die Palästinenser eben nicht als Volk, das einen Staat haben will, sondern als terroristische Organisation.


----------



## totovo (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Wie einige richtig erkannt haben, hat Israel keine Existenzberechtigung! Nur leider darf man das nicht öffentlich (nicht anonym) behaupten, hat man noch so gute Argumente, ohne gleich als Nazi abgestempelt und mundtod gemacht zu werden. Israel ist ein Regime, das will nur keiner wahrhaben, nicht umsonst sind dort rechtsextreme an der Macht!

Die Juden haben sich so nach einem eigenen Staat gesehnt, ja?
Warum hat man diesen Staat nicht in den USA gegründet? Dort haben zu gegebener Zeit mehr Juden gelebt als im Nahenosten. Soll ich euch sagen warum? Weil die sogenannte Schutzmacht Israels und verfechter jüdischen Daseins, die USA, nichts von ihrem Land hergeben wollte. Ist ja auch tausend mal bequemer irgendwo eine ganze Bevölkerung zu entmündigen und den neuerschaffenen Staat wehement zu verteidigen. Klar!
Wie wärs wenn die Türkei den Kurden die sich so gerne ein eigenen Staat wünschen ein stückchen Land der Amis anektiert, die Leute dort hinschafft und einen Kurdenstaat ausruft? Dann sind sie doch voll im Recht, oder?

Benjamin Netanjahu ist in meinen Augen die Israelische Antwort auf einen ehemaligen Deutschen Diktator...

naja mir scheint es, als wolle Israel demnächst den Rekord der USA in Menschenrechtsverletzungen toppen. traurig.

Wie würdet ihr euch währen, wenn euer Nachbar plötzlich auf eurem Acker Hütten baut. Ihr nicht beachtet werdet vom Rest der Welt, keine Rechte und Menschenrechte habt, kein Abrisskran und keine Armee?
Im ernst, in Israels Armee werden sogar die Frauen auf den Kampfeinsatz getrimmt...
jetzt kommt mir nicht mit Reden und verhandeln, oder einem friedlichen Miteinander, wenn euch das Ackerland genommen wird mit dem ihr eure Familie ernährt...

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Wieso sollten die Juden in den USA einen Staat gründen?
Stammen sie von dort?
Nein, sie stammen aus der gleichen Gegend wie viele im nahen Osten und dort haben sie ihren Staat.
Genauso kannst du die Kurden nicht einfach ein Stück woanders anbieten, wieso sollten sie das machen? Es ist ja nicht ihre Heimat.

Und wenn du in einem Land lebst, das umgeben ist von Ländern, die dir Böses wollen, ist es nur logisch, dass alle Menschen in dem Land sich für den militärischen Dienst melden kann, wieso sollte man das den Frauen verbieten?

Und zu den Menschenrechtsverletzungen....
Was ist mit Bombenangriffe auf Schulkinder oder andere unbeteiligte Menschen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso sollten die Juden in den USA einen Staat gründen?
> Stammen sie von dort?
> Nein, sie stammen aus der gleichen Gegend wie viele im nahen Osten und dort haben sie ihren Staat.
> Genauso kannst du die Kurden nicht einfach ein Stück woanders anbieten, wieso sollten sie das machen? Es ist ja nicht ihre Heimat.



"Heimat" definiert man normalerweise eher über das Land, in dem die eigenen Eltern, Großeltern und Urgroßeltern gelebt haben und in dessen Kultur man aufgewachsen ist. Nicht ein Land, in dem ggf. ein Teil der Vorfahren vor 100 Generationen lebte (und das auch nichtmal angestammt). Bei der Gründung eines jüdischen Staates ging es in erster Linie um Sicherheit vor religiöser Verfolgung gegenüber Juden, nicht um eine "Rückkehr". Zwar sind schon vorher gezielt Juden nach Palästina eingewandert, mit dem Ziel dort eine Mehrheit zu bilden (man erinnere sich an die heutigen Phantasien einiger europäischer Islamophobiker), aber entsprechend gab es sehr wohl größere Kreise, die z.B. eine Positionierung in Nordamerika befürworteten - nur, wie schon erwähnt: So richtig freiwillig wollte niemand Platz machen und erst der Verzicht auf einige Kolonialgebiete nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg führte zu einer Festlegung, rein aus Verfügbarkeitsgründen heraus. 



> Und wenn du in einem Land lebst, das umgeben ist von Ländern, die dir Böses wollen, ist es nur logisch, dass alle Menschen in dem Land sich für den militärischen Dienst melden kann, wieso sollte man das den Frauen verbieten?



Nicht "können", sondern "müssen".



> Und zu den Menschenrechtsverletzungen....
> Was ist mit Bombenangriffe auf Schulkinder oder andere unbeteiligte Menschen?


 
Nunja - der Abwurf von Bomben über Gebieten, in denen sich Schulkinder und andere unbeteiligte Menschen aufhalten, fällt eben klar in die Kategorie "Menschrechtsverletzung, die eigentlich nicht aufwiegbar ist"


----------



## totovo (2. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso sollten die Juden in den USA einen Staat gründen?
> Stammen sie von dort?
> Nein, sie stammen aus der gleichen Gegend wie viele im nahen Osten und dort haben sie ihren Staat.
> Genauso kannst du die Kurden nicht einfach ein Stück woanders anbieten, wieso sollten sie das machen? Es ist ja nicht ihre Heimat.
> ...


Zum damaligen Zeitpunkt war sie aber dort nicht mehr angestamt, sondern es lebten zum Beispiel viel mehr in den USA, wieso eigentlich nicht da?

Mhh.. Die Kurden konnten auch mal nen Tapetenwechsel  gebrauchen, aber du kannst von mir aus auch eine andere Minderheit als vergleich nehmen, ändert an dem vergleih nicht viel...

Es gibt eine Wehrpflicht für Frauen.
Das alle Staaten rings um dort Israel nicht dulden, zeigt doch, wie fehl am Platz es ist.
Diese Entscheidung damals Israel dort anzusiedeln  hat die Stabilität im nahen Osten langfristig geschädigt und hunderttausenden ds leben gekostet...

Was soll der vergleich mit den bomben?
Frag mal die palastinänser wie viele Kinder Israel bei seinen militärischen gebären getötet hat...

Das eigentlich schlimme daran: wir bezahlen immer noch Geld an einen Staat der eine Bevölkerungsgruppe vertreibt, bekämpft und diskriminiert, sprich, mit unserem Geld werden da unten Menschen gekillt...


----------



## AMDFan2005 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Palästina" gibt es seit dem römischen Reich. Neu -eine Erfindung des 20. Jhd.- ist "Israel".



Da muss ich dich leider etwas korrigieren. 
Der Begriff aus alter Zeit lautet Philistina (theoretisch auch Philistia. Darüber ist man sich nicht so ganz einig), die Menschen wurden Philistinen, Peleset oder auch Pleshet genannt.
Diese Menschen stammten wahrscheinlich ursprünglich aus Griechenland, besiedelten die südliche Küste Canaan und waren die ursprünglichen Erzfeinde der Israeliten. 

Das Königreich Jerusalem wurde dann aber erst nach der römischen Invasion in Philistina umbenannt. 

Fun Fact: Der biblische Goliath war wahrscheinlich auch ein Philistiner aus der Stadt Gath.



> "Die Palästinenser" ist trotzdem definitionsbedürftig, denn so kann man eigentlich alle ethnisch aus der Region stammenden Leute nennen - auch einen gewissen Teil (jüdischer) Einwohner Israels.



Genau das sehe ich auch als Problem. Theoretisch gesehen ist jeder ehemalige Bürger British Palästinas (bzw. deren Nachfahren) auch ein Palästineser.




> "Schuld" sind in einem komplexen Prozess meistens mehrere. Israel liefert zumindest genug Leuten ein enormes Aggressionspotential und Israel hat es -trotz (vermeintlich?) super toller Überwachungsmöglichkeiten und militärischen Kapazitäten (=zielsicher einen Terroristen mitten in einem Wohngebiet treffen wollen)- seit über sechs Jahrzehnten nicht geschafft, die Grenzen des eigenen Staatsterritoriums (wozu Westjordanland und Gaza-Streifen nunmal zählen) so zu kontrollieren, dass kein Waffenschmuggel mehr stattfindet.


 
Bin mir nicht so sicher, was Gaza und Westjordanland angeht. AFAIK hat jeder israelische Staatsmann bisher seine eigene Definition gehabt. Es gibt einige Politiker (auch Anhänger der Likud Partei), die behaupten Gaza und das Westjordanland seien Autonomiegebiete. Im Prinzip ist diese Definition wahrscheinlich nichtmal ganz falsch. Wäre dem nicht so, würde man wohl kaum überall in den Medien von Hamas als Regierung Gazas hören.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Heimat" definiert man normalerweise eher über das Land, in dem die eigenen Eltern, Großeltern und Urgroßeltern gelebt haben und in dessen Kultur man aufgewachsen ist. Nicht ein Land, in dem ggf. ein Teil der Vorfahren vor 100 Generationen lebte (und das auch nichtmal angestammt).



Richtig, sieht aber eben heute anders aus.
Meine Urgroßeltern väterlicher Seite stammen aus der Region ums schwarze Meer (Bessarabien hieß das, wenn ich nicht irre). Die wurde dann mit ihren Kindern von einem uns bekannten Diktator Anfang der 40er Jahre des letzten Jahrhunderts umgesiedelt, in polnische Gebiete.
Als die Russen kamen (das ünliche Klischee halt, aber in diesem Fall war es bitterer Ernst), musste sie fliehen. Nur ihre Kinder überlebten die Flucht (also nicht alle, aber immerhin mein Großvater halt), meine Urgroßeltern starben dabei.
Anfangs war es schwer in ein neu gegründetes Land sein neue Wurzeln zu finden (merkst du, worauf ich hinaus will? ), doch sie haben es geschafft und ich, da ich das alte nicht kannte, sehe das hier als meine Heimat an.
Exakt das tun auch die Israelis, die jetzt im nahen Osten leben. Wieso also sollte man ihnen das wieder streitig machen?
Und wer sagt denn, dass die Palästinenser, die heute im Gaza Streifen und Co. leben, dort eher das Recht haben auf einen Staat? Hatten sie da schon mal einen? Ich denke nicht, früher war das alles Osmanisches Reich.



totovo schrieb:


> Zum damaligen Zeitpunkt war sie aber dort nicht mehr angestamt, sondern es lebten zum Beispiel viel mehr in den USA, wieso eigentlich nicht da?


 
Wie viele jüdisch stämmige US Amerikaner sind denn nach Israel ausgewandert und wie viele blieben in den USA?
Wie viele Menschen leben denn in Russland?
Wie viele Palästinenser leben gar nicht mehr in der Region, sondern völlig woanders? Was hindert sie also daran, nicht woanders hinzugehen?



totovo schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Wehrpflicht für Frauen.



Und?
Ich hab doch gesagt, dass Israel von Ländern umgeben ist, die ihnen nichts Gutes wollen, also ist es nur logisch, dass du alle Menschen im Land zum Wehrdienst berufst, nur dadurch ist die Sicherheit des Landes gewährleistet.
Frauen dürfen übrigens verweigern.



totovo schrieb:


> Das alle Staaten rings um dort Israel nicht dulden, zeigt doch, wie fehl am Platz es ist.



Es zeigt aber auch, wie wenig Kompromiss bereit die Staaten um Israel sind.
Und wovon will denn der palästinensische Staat leben, wenn er denn mal unabhängig werden sollte? Vom Tourismus? Von der Ausbildung von Terroristen?



totovo schrieb:


> Diese Entscheidung damals Israel dort anzusiedeln  hat die Stabilität im nahen Osten langfristig geschädigt und hunderttausenden ds leben gekostet...



Vorher war es auch schon ein Brennpunkt, schau dir die Geschichte vor dem WW 1 an.



totovo schrieb:


> Was soll der vergleich mit den bomben?
> Frag mal die palastinänser wie viele Kinder Israel bei seinen militärischen gebären getötet hat...



Du kannst es immer so oder so drehen, aber solange eine Seite nicht auf die andere eingeht, ändert sich nichts.
Solange Staaten wie Iran im Hintergrund die Fäden ziehen, wird sich an der Auslegung der Hamas und Co. nichts ändern.
Alleine durch Bildung erreichst du was, aber freie Meinung und freie Bildung sind ja weder bei der Hamas noch im Iran erwünscht.



totovo schrieb:


> Das eigentlich schlimme daran: wir bezahlen immer noch Geld an einen Staat der eine Bevölkerungsgruppe vertreibt, bekämpft und diskriminiert, sprich, mit unserem Geld werden da unten Menschen gekillt...



Wir unterstützen auch die Palästinenser, obwohl sie Terroranschläge verüben.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (2. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Israel testet Atomrakete mit Reichweite bis Iran

Ich ahne es, jetzt drehen die Rechten vollkommen durch...
Aber der Iran droht unentwegt...klar.
Wobei ich gespannt bin, wie sich der Westen dann positioniert.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Israel testet Atomrakete mit Reichweite bis Iran
> 
> Ich ahne es, jetzt drehen die Rechten vollkommen durch...
> Aber der Iran droht unentwegt...klar.
> Wobei ich gespannt bin, wie sich der Westen dann positioniert.


 
Der Iran droht seit Jahrzehnten mit derartigen Raketenschlägen, was ist an der Reaktion Israels da jetzt so besonders? 
Israel plant wohl kaum, die Rakete morgen auf den Iran zu feuern. So sind sie aber wenigstens vorbereitet, falls die Mulahs vollends durchdrehen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (2. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Der Iran droht seit Jahrzehnten mit derartigen Raketenschlägen, was ist an der Reaktion Israels da jetzt so besonders?
> Israel plant wohl kaum, die Rakete morgen auf den Iran zu feuern. So sind sie aber wenigstens vorbereitet, falls die Mulahs vollends durchdrehen.


 Der Iran hat NIE mit Nuklearschlägen gedroht.

Und selbst wenn der Iran Kernwaffen hätte(!) wäre niemand so beschränkt, diese gegen Israel einzusetzten, da diese ein nicht unbeachtliches Arsenal an Kernwaffen haben, die sie auch auf ihren U-Booten(den von uns) haben, welche jetzt in dem Moment höchstwahrscheinlich im persischem Golf liegen.
Den Israelis traue ich eher einen Angriff mit Atombomben zu als den Iranern.

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche handfesten Beweise, das der Iran an der Bombe baut?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Der Iran hat NIE mit Nuklearschlägen gedroht.



Können sie auch nicht, weil sie keine Atomwaffen haben.



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Den Israelis traue ich eher einen Angriff mit Atombomben zu als den Iranern.



Aus welchem Grund sollten sie das machen?
Wenn die Israelis was im Iran oder Co. angreifen, dass sehr gezielt und regional sehr begrenzt.



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche handfesten Beweise, das der Iran an der Bombe baut?



Die Iraner halten sich sehr bedeckt, was ihr Atomprogramm angeht, das würde man nicht machen, wenn man nichts zu verbergen hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich leider etwas korrigieren.
> Der Begriff aus alter Zeit lautet Philistina (theoretisch auch Philistia. Darüber ist man sich nicht so ganz einig), die Menschen wurden Philistinen, Peleset oder auch Pleshet genannt.



Die Quellen von Wikipedia besagen was anderes und haben klar ein Pa in allen Variationen der römischen Provinz, aber ich bin kein Experte und über den Namen muss man sich nun wirklich nicht streiten. Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass die gesamte Region seit zwei Jahrtausenden mehr oder minder (im Rahmen der Sprachwandlung) "Palästina" heißt und erst seit sehr kurzer Zeit irgend ein Teil der Welt "Israel" genannt wird.



> Bin mir nicht so sicher, was Gaza und Westjordanland angeht. AFAIK hat jeder israelische Staatsmann bisher seine eigene Definition gehabt. Es gibt einige Politiker (auch Anhänger der Likud Partei), die behaupten Gaza und das Westjordanland seien Autonomiegebiete. Im Prinzip ist diese Definition wahrscheinlich nichtmal ganz falsch. Wäre dem nicht so, würde man wohl kaum überall in den Medien von Hamas als Regierung Gazas hören.


 
Sie werden Autonomiegebiete genannt, ja. Aber was ist ein "Autonomiegebiet"? Völkerrechtlich gibt es den Begriff afaik nicht, da existieren -außerhalb ggf. von Besatzungsgebieten in Kriegen- nur Staaten, ggf. deren Kolonien und nicht beanspruchte Gebiete. Wenn eine Region in einem Staat eine erweiterte Selbstverwaltung hat (=Autonomie), dann ändert das nichts an ihrer Zugehörigkeit zu eben diesem Staat. Natürlich versucht Israel das schönzureden, denn "von Israel besetze Gebiete", "unterdrücktes Volk" oder "rechtslose Provinzen" klingt nicht wirklich toll. Aber alles Reden macht aus Palästina keine selbstständige Einheit. Sie dürfen ihren Grenzverkehr nicht selbst regeln, sie haben keine eigene Armee, ihnen wird die Teilnahme an internationalen Grämien verwehrt, sie dürfen keine Hoheitsrechte auf eigenem Grund und Boden ausüben,... . Ein US-Bundesstaat z.B. hat mehr Kontrolle über sich selbst (und zusätzlich auch über den Rest der USA, während die Einwohner von Gaza/Westjordanland im Rest von Israel gar nichts zu melden haben), als die Palästinenser, aber da käme nie jemand auf die Idee ihn nicht als Teil der USA zu sehen und umgekehrt der US-Regierung die Verantwortung für das Wohlbefinden seiner Bürger aufzuerlegen.
Ohne die Nazikeule auspacken zu wollen, aber die Selbstverwaltung der Autonomiegebiete hat imho häufiger Ähnlichkeiten zur Selbstorganisation einiger Ghettos in der Frühphase der Nazizeit, denn zur Organisation eines unabhängigen Staates.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, sieht aber eben heute anders aus.
> Meine Urgroßeltern väterlicher Seite stammen aus der Region ums schwarze Meer (Bessarabien hieß das, wenn ich nicht irre). Die wurde dann mit ihren Kindern von einem uns bekannten Diktator Anfang der 40er Jahre des letzten Jahrhunderts umgesiedelt, in polnische Gebiete.
> Als die Russen kamen (das ünliche Klischee halt, aber in diesem Fall war es bitterer Ernst), musste sie fliehen. Nur ihre Kinder überlebten die Flucht (also nicht alle, aber immerhin mein Großvater halt), meine Urgroßeltern starben dabei.
> Anfangs war es schwer in ein neu gegründetes Land sein neue Wurzeln zu finden (merkst du, worauf ich hinaus will? ), doch sie haben es geschafft und ich, da ich das alte nicht kannte, sehe das hier als meine Heimat an.
> ...




Du bist meilenweit vom bisherigen Gesprächsverlauf ("Gründung Israels") entfernt...



> Wie viele jüdisch stämmige US Amerikaner sind denn nach Israel ausgewandert und wie viele blieben in den USA?



Bleiben: Weiterhin mehr, als in Israel insgesamt leben.
Eingewandert: Aliyah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Wie viele Menschen leben denn in Russland?



Was hat die Bevölkerungsgröße Russlands hiermit zu tun 
Wie viele Palästinenser leben gar nicht mehr in der Region, sondern völlig woanders? Was hindert sie also daran, nicht woanders hinzugehen?[/qUOTE]

Hmm, wer könnte jemandem am Verlassen der Palästinensergebiete hindern? Mir will es partout nicht einfallen, aber ich glaube, es gab schon ein paar Nennungen in diesem Thread 



> Es zeigt aber auch, wie wenig Kompromiss bereit die Staaten um Israel sind.
> Und wovon will denn der palästinensische Staat leben, wenn er denn mal unabhängig werden sollte? Vom Tourismus? Von der Ausbildung von Terroristen?



Landwirtschaft wäre die traditionelle Einnahmequelle. Das ist ja eines der Probleme bei den Grenzverhandlungen: Solange Israel 4/5tel des Wassers und die prinzipielle Kontrolle über den Rest für sich beansprucht, kommen für die Palästinenser keine brauchbaren Lebensbedingungen raus, selbst wenn man ihnen noch so "großzügig" ein paar Hektar Wüste anbietet.



> Wir unterstützen auch die Palästinenser, obwohl sie Terroranschläge verüben.



Wir unterstützten aber nicht die Palästinenser, die Terroranschläge verüben und wir unterstützen keinen Palästinenser mit Dingen, die dafür genutzt werden könnten. Aber wir unterstützen die israelische Regierung und insbesondere auch deren Militär, die Einsätze mit erheblichen zivilen Opferzahlen durchführt.




AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Der Iran droht seit Jahrzehnten mit derartigen Raketenschlägen, was ist an der Reaktion Israels da jetzt so besonders?



Könnte mich nicht erinnern, dass der Iran seit den 90ern (ggf. länger - aber da kann es leicht andere Gründe haben, dass ich mich nicht dran erinnere) derartige Drohungen ausgesprochen hat (auch keine nicht-nuklearen Raketenschläge).



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Iraner halten sich sehr bedeckt, was ihr Atomprogramm angeht, das würde man nicht machen, wenn man nichts zu verbergen hat.


 
Es redet sich auch so schön offen über nicht existierende Dinge 
Aber vielleicht sollten wir einmarschieren und nachgucken? Irgendwo müssen Husseins Massenvernichtungswaffen ja versteckt worden sein, nicht?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (3. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



Kalmar schrieb:


> Du vergleichst also einen demokratischen Staat(Israel) mit einem totalitären Regime?
> Damit rechtfertigst du jeden Widerstand gegen jede Staatsgewalt. Also war die RAF auch im Recht, genauso wie die IRA, oder die Taliban...?!



Der Wiederstand hatte im 3. Reich, mit Terroranschlägen gegen die Nazis gekämpft... wenn Palestina auch Moderne Panzer + Raketen + Moderne Luftwaffe hätte, dann würden sie keine Anschläge machen... so bleibt ihnen halt der weg des "Wiederstandes". Und nicht zu vergessen das, Israel mit ihren Mossat  die grössten Terroristen auf der Welt sind.(Baader und co. wurden auch vom Mossat ausgebildet)


----------



## AMDFan2005 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Der Wiederstand hatte im 3. Reich, mit Terroranschlägen gegen die Nazis gekämpft... wenn Palestina auch Moderne Panzer + Raketen + Moderne Luftwaffe hätte, dann würden sie keine Anschläge machen... so bleibt ihnen halt der weg des "Wiederstandes". Und nicht zu vergessen das, Israel mit ihren Mossat  die grössten Terroristen auf der Welt sind.(*Baader und co. wurden auch vom Mossat ausgebildet*)


 
Du verwechselst da glaube ich etwas, aber ganz deutlich. 

Die RAF Truppe um Baader und Meinhof wurden zuerst von der PLO und später (nachdem die PLO einen Vertrag ausgehandelt hat, der einen teilweise Frieden ermöglichen sollte) von der PFLP (Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine) in Jordanien ausgebildet. 

Auch ist der Mossad keine Terrorzelle, sondern ein Geheimdienst. 
Der effektivste der Welt. Was, zugegebenermaßen, kein Wunder ist, bei den restlichen Pappnasen (FBI, CIA, BND und wie die ganzen inkompetenten Truppen alle heißen mögen). 

Das einzige, was der Mossad je getan hat und was im Zusammenhang mit der Baader-Meinhof Truppe steht, ist der Versuch, einen Agenten einzuschleussen und in den oberen Rängen zu etablieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Auch ist der Mossad keine Terrorzelle, sondern ein Geheimdienst.



Der Unterschied: Die einen schleusen Schläfer ein, schmuggeln Waffen und Personal, verwenden Sprengsätze und führen Attentate durch, das alles oftmals auch gegen Zivilpersonen - die anderen verstoßen gegen geltendes Recht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm, wer könnte jemandem am Verlassen der Palästinensergebiete hindern? Mir will es partout nicht einfallen, aber ich glaube, es gab schon ein paar Nennungen in diesem Thread



Und wieso leben denn schon eine Menge Palästinenser außerhalb ihre Gebietes?
Haben die sich raus geschlichen?
Das Problem ist ja bei den Palästinensern, dass sie eine Volksgruppe sind, kein Staat, also steht in ihrem Pass entweder ein Land oder sie haben keinen. Aber auch wenn du keinen Pass hast, hindert dich das nicht, in ein anderes Land zu gehen und dort zu leben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Landwirtschaft wäre die traditionelle Einnahmequelle. Das ist ja eines der Probleme bei den Grenzverhandlungen: Solange Israel 4/5tel des Wassers und die prinzipielle Kontrolle über den Rest für sich beansprucht, kommen für die Palästinenser keine brauchbaren Lebensbedingungen raus, selbst wenn man ihnen noch so "großzügig" ein paar Hektar Wüste anbietet.



Jop, aber wie willst du Landwirtschaft betreiben, wenn der Gaza Streifen das am dichtesten besiedelte Gebiet der Welt ist?
Und meinst du echt, dass all dort Jobs bekommen?
Das Problem bei Staaten, die eine hohe Geburtenrate haben und damit ein sehr geringes Durchschnittsalter der Bevölkerung ist, dass es eine hohe Jugendarbeitslosigkeit gibt. Das ist ja auch einer der Gründe, wieso man aus dieser Gruppe relativ viele Terroristen "gewinnen" kann. Sie haben einfach keine Perspektive und wenn da noch ein paar dazukommen, die ihnen das Blaue vom Himmel erzählen, glauben die das und machen, was die wollen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir unterstützten aber nicht die Palästinenser, die Terroranschläge verüben und wir unterstützen keinen Palästinenser mit Dingen, die dafür genutzt werden könnten. Aber wir unterstützen die israelische Regierung und insbesondere auch deren Militär, die Einsätze mit erheblichen zivilen Opferzahlen durchführt.



Wir unterstützten die Palästinenser, wir geben ihnen Unterstützung in verschiedener Form, was im Einzelnen aus dieser Hilfe gemacht wird, kann niemand nachvollziehen und lässt sich praktisch nicht überprüfen.

Und was ist mit der Türkei?
Dort haben wir auch fleißig unterstützt und trotzdem werden die Kurden (und auch Christen) unterdrückt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Könnte mich nicht erinnern, dass der Iran seit den 90ern (ggf. länger - aber da kann es leicht andere Gründe haben, dass ich mich nicht dran erinnere) derartige Drohungen ausgesprochen hat (auch keine nicht-nuklearen Raketenschläge).



Komisch, dass Ahmadinedschad ständig davon redet, dass Israel von der Landkarte ausradiert werden soll.
Willst du so einen "Politiker", der Fakten ablehnt, als glaubwürdige Quelle darstellen?

Und wie soll der Iran denn mit einem Atomschlag drohen, wenn sie keine entsprechenden Waffe haben?
Aber wer sagt, dass sie nicht in 20 Jahren welche haben?
Die Nord Koreaner sind auch mehr oder weniger Atommacht, auch wenns keiner zugibt.

Stellt sich die Frage, wer ist verrückter, Ahmadenidschad oder Kim Jong Il?
Wer setzt atomare Waffen zuerst ein, wenn er welche hat?
Oder drückt der Iran der Hamas eine Atomwaffe in die Hand, wenn sie welche haben und lassen es die erledigen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es redet sich auch so schön offen über nicht existierende Dinge
> Aber vielleicht sollten wir einmarschieren und nachgucken? Irgendwo müssen Husseins Massenvernichtungswaffen ja versteckt worden sein, nicht?


 
Warum sollte man nachgucken?
Das einzige Kernkraftwerk im Iran wird von russischen Brennstäben versorgt, die Russen übernehmen die Lieferung und die Entsorgung, die Iraner haben damit nichts zu tun. Solange es da keine Unstimmigkeiten gibt, gibt es keinen Grund, etwas anderes anzunehmen als dass alles normal ablaufen wird.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (3. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wie soll der Iran denn mit einem Atomschlag drohen, wenn sie keine entsprechenden Waffe haben?
> Aber wer sagt, dass sie nicht in 20 Jahren welche haben?
> Die Nord Koreaner sind auch mehr oder weniger Atommacht, auch wenns keiner zugibt.
> 
> ...


 
Die Iraner wissen ganz genau, das die Isrealis, sobald in ihrem Land irgendwo eine Atombombe hochgeht, den Iran mit allem zupflastern werden, was sie noch da haben.
Die Regierung mag da vielleicht nen Klatsch weg haben (wobei sie immer noch eine der liberalsten im Arabischen Raum ist), aber die sind auch nicht vollkommen verblödet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Die Iraner wissen ganz genau, das die Isrealis, sobald in ihrem Land irgendwo eine Atombombe hochgeht, den Iran mit allem zupflastern werden, was sie noch da haben.
> Die Regierung mag da vielleicht nen Klatsch weg haben (wobei sie immer noch eine der liberalsten im Arabischen Raum ist), aber die sind auch nicht vollkommen verblödet.


 
Wenn in Israel eine Atombombe hochgeht, gibts in Israel nichts mehr, was noch zurück schlagen kann.
Aber der nukleare Niederschlag würde die gesamte Region kontaminieren, also auch das Land der Palästinenser und der angrenzenden Staaten, das kann nicht das Ziel eines Staates sein.
Terrorgruppen sind aber eben kein Staat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wieso leben denn schon eine Menge Palästinenser außerhalb ihre Gebietes?



Die meisten palästinensischen Flüchtlinge in angrenzenden Ländern sind meines Wissens nach in der Frühphase der Gründung Israels dahin geflohen. Heute gibt es afaik keine nenneswerte Wanderung bzw. -Möglichkeit mehr (vom materiellen mal ganz abgesehen. Ist ja nicht so, als würden die Nachbarländer einen mittellosen Einwanderer sonderlich viel Unterstützung bieten)



> Das Problem ist ja bei den Palästinensern, dass sie eine Volksgruppe sind, kein Staat, also steht in ihrem Pass entweder ein Land oder sie haben keinen. Aber auch wenn du keinen Pass hast, hindert dich das nicht, in ein anderes Land zu gehen und dort zu leben.



In aller Regel wird dich kein Staat der Welt ohne Papiere einreisen lassen und davon abgesehen hindert nicht dein/kein Pass daran, die Autonomiegebiete zu verlassen, sondern israelisches Militär 



> Jop, aber wie willst du Landwirtschaft betreiben, wenn der Gaza Streifen das am dichtesten besiedelte Gebiet der Welt ist?



Manchmal frage ich mich, wie ich eine Diskussion mit jemandem führen soll, der unfähig ist, bei einem Thema zu bleiben...
Zurück zu den palästinensischen Autonomiegebieten, die primär aus dem Westjordanland bestehen und eigentlich geschätzt 10-20% größer sein sollten und mehr als genug Platz für Landwirtschaft in einer klimatisch recht günstig gelegenen Region der Welt liegen, wenn man denn Zugang zum vorhandenen Wasser hat..



> Wir unterstützten die Palästinenser, wir geben ihnen Unterstützung in verschiedener Form, was im Einzelnen aus dieser Hilfe gemacht wird, kann niemand nachvollziehen und lässt sich praktisch nicht überprüfen.



Ich gehe davon aus, dass du, wenn du es nicht direkt nachprüfen kannst, du auch keine direkten Waffenlieferungen an Menschenrechte verletztende, palästinensische Gruppierungen belegen kannst, die mit den direkten Lieferungen und z.T. Geschenken an die israelische Armee verglichen werden könnten?
Demnach danke der Zustimmung, die merkwürdigerweise wie ein Wiederspruch klingt 



> Und was ist mit der Türkei?



Die ist z.B. in einem anderen Thread beheimatet und hat mit der hier gerade laufenden Diskussion arg wenig zu tun.



> Komisch, dass Ahmadinedschad ständig davon redet, dass Israel von der Landkarte ausradiert werden soll.
> Willst du so einen "Politiker", der Fakten ablehnt, als glaubwürdige Quelle darstellen?



Wenn du das komisch findest 
Ich persönlich finde es befremdlich, stelle aber weiterhin fest, dass trotz aller antiisraelischen Polemik seitens Ahmadinedschad niemand eine konkrete Drohung eines Raketenangriffes zu kennen scheint, obwohl diese Drohungen "seit Jahrzehnten" aufrechterhalten werden sollen.



> Solange es da keine Unstimmigkeiten gibt, gibt es keinen Grund, etwas anderes anzunehmen als dass alles normal ablaufen wird.



Ganz ehrlich: Deine ständigen und vollkommen wirkürlichen Aussagenwechsel nerven.
Eben gerade noch heißt es, "das würde man nicht machen, wenn man nichts zu verbergen hat", jetzt "gibt es keinen Grund, etwas anderen anzunehmen, als dass alles normal ablaufen wird"
Zwei gegenläufige Aussagen machen genauso viel Sinn, wie herkömmlicher Spam, der zweimal gar keinen Inhalt hat.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn in Israel eine Atombombe hochgeht, gibts in Israel nichts mehr, was noch zurück schlagen kann.



Du scheinst die Wirkung von Nuklearwaffen dramatisch zu überschätzen. Je nach Befestigung kann es selbst im Umkreis von <1 km noch etwas geben, dass zurückschlagen kann und Israel ist geschätzt 300 km lang, da wird eine Bombe keine nenneswerte Einschränkung des Gegenschlagpotentials ausmachen. Davon abgesehen ist das israelische Zweitschlagspotential höchstwahrscheinlich auf dem Meer stationiert, wie hier ja auch schon geschrieben wurde...


----------



## Icejester (3. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Ich halte Ahmadinedschad (oder wie man den auch immer korrekt schreiben mag) für so hochgradig verrückt, daß ich mir vorstellen kann, das in Kauf zu nehmen. Ich glaube, von niemandem sonst geht oder ging in dieser Ecke der Welt jemals eine so große Gefahr aus.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (3. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Ahmadinedschad ist nicht viel mehr als eine Marionette.
Und inwiefern ist er verrückt? Fanatisch ja, aber die Aussage das er verrückt ist, ist populistischer Müll.
Damit macht man es sich nur leicht, einfach alles was er sagt als lächerlich und unwahr darzustellen, auch wenn er natürlich ziemlich viel Müll daher labert (Holocaust-Leugnung etc.)


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In aller Regel wird dich kein Staat der Welt ohne Papiere einreisen lassen



Stimmt, deswegen gibts auch kaum Lateinamerikaner in den USA. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich, wie ich eine Diskussion mit jemandem führen soll, der unfähig ist, bei einem Thema zu bleiben...
> Zurück zu den palästinensischen Autonomiegebieten, die primär aus dem Westjordanland bestehen und eigentlich geschätzt 10-20% größer sein sollten und mehr als genug Platz für Landwirtschaft in einer klimatisch recht günstig gelegenen Region der Welt liegen, wenn man denn Zugang zum vorhandenen Wasser hat..



Ich bin nicht unfähig, ich greife Dinge auf, die zum Thema gehören und wenn du einen palästinensischen Staat willst, wo soll der sein? Im Westjordanland? Das werden die Rechten in Israel nicht zulassen (die sehen das ja als heiliges Land und und deshalb wollen sie sich da ansiedeln).
Und selbst wenn das Westjordanland ein Staat wird, was ist mit dem Gazastreifen? Wie willst du den versorgen oder gehört der dann nicht zum Staat Palästina? 
Oder willst du ein zweiteiligen Staat? Im Westjordanland eins unter der Führung der Fatah und im Gaza Streifen von der Hamas geführt?

Außerdem hat die UN der Teilung des Landes in einen jüdischen und arabischen Staat zugestimmt, also ist es völlig demokratisch abgelaufen.

Und zum Wasser: Wie wäre es mal mit Brunnen bauen oder eine Entsalzungsanlage am Toten Meer?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass du, wenn du es nicht direkt nachprüfen kannst, du auch keine direkten Waffenlieferungen an Menschenrechte verletztende, palästinensische Gruppierungen belegen kannst, die mit den direkten Lieferungen und z.T. Geschenken an die israelische Armee verglichen werden könnten?
> Demnach danke der Zustimmung, die merkwürdigerweise wie ein Wiederspruch klingt



Natürlich kann man das nicht, man kann auch nicht beweisen, dass der Iran irgendwelche Dinge liefert. 
Das alles läuft immer durch mehrere Hände, eben damit es nicht zurückverfolgt werden kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du das komisch findest
> Ich persönlich finde es befremdlich, stelle aber weiterhin fest, dass trotz aller antiisraelischen Polemik seitens Ahmadinedschad niemand eine konkrete Drohung eines Raketenangriffes zu kennen scheint, obwohl diese Drohungen "seit Jahrzehnten" aufrechterhalten werden sollen.



Er sagt in seinen Reden, wie er sich vorstellt, was man mit Israel machen soll, das kannst du jetzt als Drohung oder Geschwafel auslegen. Würden die USA keinen Schutz mehr auf Israel ausüben, oder das israelische Militär an Stärke verlieren sollte, will ich nicht in der Region leben, denn dann ist alles möglich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Deine ständigen und vollkommen wirkürlichen Aussagenwechsel nerven.
> Eben gerade noch heißt es, "das würde man nicht machen, wenn man nichts zu verbergen hat", jetzt "gibt es keinen Grund, etwas anderen anzunehmen, als dass alles normal ablaufen wird"
> Zwei gegenläufige Aussagen machen genauso viel Sinn, wie herkömmlicher Spam, der zweimal gar keinen Inhalt hat.



Du musst unterscheiden.
Das eine Mal ging es um den Bau der Atomanlagen, da hat sich der Iran nicht in die Karten schauen lassen, bzw. Besichtigungen verhindert.
Niemand wusste, was sie da genau machen, also bestand auch die Möglichkeit, dass sie Atomwaffen entwickeln, denn der Staatsführer hatte mal gesagt, "dass es eine nationale Pflicht ist, dass arabische Staaten Atommacht werden, als Gegengewicht zu den Zionisten".

Jetzt ist das Kraftwerk fertig, die Russen kümmern sich um alles, also ist es soweit OK, bis es eben zu Unstimmigkeiten kommt, dann geht der Ärger wieder von vorne los.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du scheinst die Wirkung von Nuklearwaffen dramatisch zu überschätzen. Je nach Befestigung kann es selbst im Umkreis von <1 km noch etwas geben, dass zurückschlagen kann und Israel ist geschätzt 300 km lang, da wird eine Bombe keine nenneswerte Einschränkung des Gegenschlagpotentials ausmachen. Davon abgesehen ist das israelische Zweitschlagspotential höchstwahrscheinlich auf dem Meer stationiert, wie hier ja auch schon geschrieben wurde...



Kommt darauf an, wo du was triffst, Und die Wirkung von Atomwaffen ist mir durchaus bekannt, dir aber offensichtlich nicht, denn Hiroschima ist lange her, heutige Atomwaffen sind deutlich stärker. Sofern die Hamas halt keine russische Kofferbombe bekommt, deren Einsatzgebiet ist in der Tat geringern, würde aber immer noch ausreichen um Jerusalem auszuschalten.
Aber noch mal: Wieso sollte man Jerusalem ausradieren? Die Stadt ist auch im arabischen Raum eine heilige Stätte. Israel ist relativ klein, ein atomarer Anschlagt hätte immer folgen für die Umgebung, für die Nachbarstaaten und vor allem für die Palästinenser.
Bekommt die Hamas also eine Atomwaffe in die Hand, werden sie die nicht in Jerusalem oder Tel Aviv zünden, sie würden sie da zünden, wo sie wirkungsvoller ist.

Ob Israel zurück schlagen kann, ist eigentlich auch völlig egal, es gibt genug andere Länder, die sich der Sache dann annehmen würden.


----------



## Icejester (3. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ahmadinedschad ist nicht viel mehr als eine Marionette.
> Und inwiefern ist er verrückt? Fanatisch ja, aber die Aussage das er verrückt ist, ist populistischer Müll.
> Damit macht man es sich nur leicht, einfach alles was er sagt als lächerlich und unwahr darzustellen, auch wenn er natürlich ziemlich viel Müll daher labert (Holocaust-Leugnung etc.)


 
Zwischen Fanatismus und Irrsinn sind die Grenzen unscharf und im Prinzip kaum vorhanden. Es ist das grundlegende Wesen des Fanatismus, rationale Überlegungen bei der Hinarbeit auf das eigentlich fokussierte Ziel außer Acht zu lassen.


----------



## acc (4. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



Kalmar schrieb:


> Darf ich mal erfahren, was ihr als die Bevölkerungsgruppe Palästinenser seht? Den Begriff Palästina gibt es erst seit der Besatzung durch England.



schon das alte römische reich nannte die region vor 2000 jahren palaestina, die engländer haben ausnahmsweise mal nichts mit zu tun .


----------



## AMDFan2005 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



acc schrieb:


> schon das alte römische reich nannte die region vor 2000 jahren palaestina, die engländer haben ausnahmsweise mal nichts mit zu tun .


 
Ich glaube langsam, die deutschen sind echt einfach zu faul 2 verschiedene Wortstämme zu verwenden. 
Tatsächlich findet man in jeder größeren deutschen Geschichtsquelle nur den Begriff römisch Palästina. 

In jeder anderen, mir bekannten, Sprache heißt es aber übersetzt römisch Philistina.


----------



## totovo (4. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Die Israelischen Militärs haben schon wieder eine türkische Hilfslieferung blockiert. Ich hoffe diese dreisten möchtegern Macker werden mal richtig in die Schranken gewiesen. Man merke, die Türkei hat eines der größten Heere in der Region. 
Obama hatte ja auch mal den sofortigen Stopp des Siedlungsbaus gefordert, aber irgendwie ist das ganz schnell wieder verstummt. Warum wohl? Ganz einfach Es gibt ein Haufen sehr einflussreiche Juden in den USA. 
Israel sollte aus seiner eigenen Geschichte heraus, aus Prinzip und Vernunft gar keine Massenvernichtungswaffen besitzen, *aber Geschichte wiederholt sich bekanntlich immer wieder*. Ganz ehrlich, ich halte militante Israelis in der Regierung für viel gefährlicher... 
Ihr Potenzial haben sie mehrfach unter Beweis gestellt, klar erst mal ein bischen testen, gegen einen Gegner ohne Militär.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (5. November 2011)

Ehemaliger Mossadchef sieht in ultra-orthodoxen Juden eine größere Bedrohung als im Iran.

Recht interessanter Artikel, leider nur in Englisch.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



totovo schrieb:


> Die Israelischen Militärs haben schon wieder eine *türkische Hilfslieferung* blockiert. Ich hoffe diese dreisten möchtegern Macker werden mal richtig in die Schranken gewiesen. Man merke, die Türkei hat eines der größten Heere in der Region.
> Obama hatte ja auch mal den sofortigen Stopp des Siedlungsbaus gefordert, aber irgendwie ist das ganz schnell wieder verstummt. Warum wohl? Ganz einfach Es gibt ein Haufen sehr einflussreiche Juden in den USA.
> Israel sollte aus seiner eigenen Geschichte heraus, aus Prinzip und Vernunft gar keine Massenvernichtungswaffen besitzen, *aber Geschichte wiederholt sich bekanntlich immer wieder*. Ganz ehrlich, ich halte militante Israelis in der Regierung für viel gefährlicher...
> Ihr Potenzial haben sie mehrfach unter Beweis gestellt, klar erst mal ein bischen testen, gegen einen Gegner ohne Militär.


 
Irgendwelche Beweise dafür, dass es sich dabei um eine Hilfslieferung handelte, und nicht wieder um eine Provokation?
Merke: Waffen, Hobbyterroristen und manipulierte westliche Bürger entsprechen nicht der Definition von einer Hilfslieferung. 

Übrigens blockiert Israel keine Hilfslieferungen. Die reine Aussage zeigt die manipulative Macht, die die Medien über die westliche Welt ausüben. 

Hilfsgüter wurden bisher üblicherweise über den Hafen von El Arisch abgewickelt und dann mit israelischen Trucks Richtung Gaza gebracht, wo sie dann etwas Außerhalb auf einem Umschlageplatz korrekt verteilt wurden. 

Dagegen haben sich einige militante Organisationen (der mitlerweile auch westliche Bürger angehören) gewehrt, worauf es zu allererst zu einer Blockade seitens Ägypten kam und wenig später dann zu den Ausschreitungen an Bord der Flotilla vor einiger Zeit. 

Israel selbst hat aber noch nie eine völlige Blockade gegen den Gaza Streifen errichtet. Die einzige totale Blockade von Hilfsgütern ging von Ägypten aus. 

Also erst informieren, dann hetzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Israel hat in der Vergangenheit mehrfach alle Lieferungen in den Gaza-Streifen zurückgehalten und direkte Lieferungen, wie diese hier, sowieso. Afaik stellt das israelische Militär auch keine Trucks für die Zwangsumleitung oder übernimmt die Liegegebühren in anderen Häfen (mag micht da irren).
In dem Fall war es aber ohnehin eher eine private Protestaktion (es hatte wohl nur eine der beiden Yachten eine Ladung Medikamente an Bord, die man wirklich ohne größere Probleme über Land hätte transportieren können)


----------



## totovo (6. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Beweise dafür, dass es sich dabei um eine Hilfslieferung handelte, und nicht wieder um eine Provokation?
> Merke: Waffen, Hobbyterroristen und manipulierte westliche Bürger entsprechen nicht der Definition von einer Hilfslieferung.



Irgendwelche Beweise das es sich um das Gegenteil handelt?



> Übrigens blockiert Israel keine Hilfslieferungen. Die reine Aussage zeigt die manipulative Macht, die die Medien über die westliche Welt ausüben.


ahja... Israel blockiert Gaza - Kritik der UNO, 13.02.2009 (Friedensratschlag)



> Hilfsgüter wurden bisher üblicherweise über den Hafen von El Arisch abgewickelt und dann mit israelischen Trucks Richtung Gaza gebracht, wo sie dann etwas Außerhalb auf einem Umschlageplatz korrekt verteilt wurden.


glaubst du eigentlich selbst was du da erzählst?



> Dagegen haben sich einige militante Organisationen (der mitlerweile auch westliche Bürger angehören) gewehrt, worauf es zu allererst zu einer Blockade seitens Ägypten kam und wenig später dann zu den Ausschreitungen an Bord der Flotilla vor einiger Zeit.


Militante Organisationen? Freilich wehren sich die HILFSORGANISATIONEN dagegen. Irgendwie muss man ja Hilfsgüter nach Gaza bekommen, das was Israel durchlässt reicht bei weitem nicht für die Bevölkerung da!
Das, was Israel dort treibt, 1,5 millionen Menschen vom Nötigsten abschneiden, sie hungern lassen, ist Menschenrechtswiedrig und gehört vor ein internationales Gericht! Ärzte für Menschenrechte, Israel: Gaza-Bericht, 12.01.2011 (Friedensratschlag)



> Israel selbst hat aber noch nie eine völlige Blockade gegen den Gaza Streifen errichtet. Die einzige totale Blockade von Hilfsgütern ging von Ägypten aus.


Ja, zu Zeiten Mubaracks, da konnte man die diplomatischen Beziehungen aufbessern. Damit ist ja zum Glück jetzt schluss.



> Also erst informieren, dann hetzen.


Ich bin nicht informiert? Weißt du überhaupt was da unten abgeht?

Kriegsverbrechen bei Gaza-Offensive: UN-Menschenrechtsrat verurteilt Israel - Politik | STERN.DE
Menschenrechtsverletzungen im Gaza-Krieg, 09.04.2009 (Friedensratschlag)
"So heilig Israel ist, Menschenrechte sind heiliger" - Nahost-Konflikt - derStandard.at

Kritiker werden Mundtod gemacht und der Westen, der sich sonst FÜR Demokratie und Menschenrechte einsetzt schaut weg. Ja es wird sogar mit allen Mitteln versucht Israels Unschuld zu beteuern. Eine Frechhiet. Und bei vielen Nationen (Deutschland, Frankreich, USA, ...) ein krasser Wiederspruch in der sonstigen Politik in bezug auf o.g. Themen.

Sicher hat die Hamas auch eine ganze Menge auf dem Kerbholz, aber das sind, wie du selbst feststellst, Terroristen und KEIN demokratischer Staat!


----------



## AMDFan2005 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Tut mir Leid, totovo. Aber die Diskussion mit dir führt eh zu nichts. Deswegen bin ich daran auch nichtmehr länger interessiert. 

Vielleicht sollte man erst einmal seine Ausgabe von "Rules for Radicals" zur Seite legen und aufhören, die Worte der UN (die bei Weitem selbst genug "Dreck am Stecken" hat) auf die Goldwaage zu legen. Dann kann man vernünftig weiterdiskutieren. 

Das ist leider das Problem der heutigen westlichen Gesellschaft. Kaum noch einer hat eine eigene Meinung oder kann geschichtliche Belege vorweisen. Stattdessen plappert man nur das nach, was uns die Medien Tag für Tag eintrichtern. 

Eine unabhängige Meinungsbildung findet quasi nichtmehr statt und so ist Israel für jeden, der sich nicht einmal selbst der Sache angenommen hat und evtl. auch mal vor Ort war, der böse Apartheidsstaat.

Fakt ist: Von der Verteilungsaktion gibt es eindeutige Videos, die so von den ausländischen Medien dankend ignoriert werden. 
Fakt ist auch, dass sich an Bord der s. g. "Friedensflotten" bisher immer Waffen jeglicher Art befanden (Schuss- wie auch Stich- und Schlagwaffen). 
Ebenfalls Fakt ist, dass sich hinter den s. g. Hilfsorganisationen in vielen Fällen (darüber berichteten sogar einige Presseorgane. Mal so zur Abwechslung) Schattenorganisationen verbargen, mit dem Ziel westliche Bürger zu radikalisieren. 

Und was sich wohl auch als Fakt deklarieren lässt: Würden über dein Grundstück nahezu täglich Raketen und Mörser fliegen, würdest du wohl auch mit allen Mitteln versuchen, dich zu wehren.

EDIT: Hier übrigens für Alle, etwas zum einseitigen Goldstone Bericht, auf den sich die meisten der von totovo geposteten Links beziehen: 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldstone-Bericht


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Von der Verteilungsaktion gibt es eindeutige Videos, die so von den ausländischen Medien dankend ignoriert werden.
> Fakt ist auch, dass sich an Bord der s. g. "Friedensflotten" bisher immer Waffen jeglicher Art befanden (Schuss- wie auch Stich- und Schlagwaffen).
> Ebenfalls Fakt ist, dass sich hinter den s. g. Hilfsorganisationen in vielen Fällen (darüber berichteten sogar einige Presseorgane. Mal so zur Abwechslung) Schattenorganisationen verbargen, mit dem Ziel westliche Bürger zu radikalisieren.


 Wenn es eindeutige Videos gibt, dann her damit.
Wenn es dazu eine seriöse Quelle gibt, her damit, von Schusswaffen war mir nichts bekannt, bzw. wurden diese NICHT gegen die IDF-Truppen eingesetzt.
Fakt ist, das Israel sich bei der Hilfsflotte scheinbar auch die Mühe gemacht hat, soviel wie möglich falsch zu machen.
Dazu zählt: Abfangen in internationalen Gewässern, total skrupelloses Vorgehen (7 Kopfschüsse sind nun wirklich keine Notwehr), Unfähigkeit friedlich eine Situation zu lösen.

Das die Flotten vorallem das Ziel haben, auf die Situation hinzuweisen und zu zeigen wie Israel vorgeht, sollte bekannt sein.
Aber das scheint die Israelis nicht zu interessieren, zumindest gehen sie voll auf die Provokation ein.



> Und was sich wohl auch als Fakt deklarieren lässt: Würden über dein  Grundstück nahezu täglich Raketen und Mörser fliegen, würdest du wohl  auch mit allen Mitteln versuchen, dich zu wehren.


Und ein weiterer Fakt ist: wenn du um dich herum Freunde und Verwandte sterben siehst, wenn dein Besitz plattgebombt wird, wenn Panzer durch die Straßen fahren.
Dann würdest auch du mit allen Mitteln kämpfen.

Das ist nämlich das wahre Problem bei allen Diskussionen: keiner will anerkennen, das die "eigene" Seite ebendso viel getan hat um den Konflikt anzuheizen.


----------



## Icejester (7. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Eine unabhängige Meinungsbildung findet quasi nichtmehr statt und so ist Israel für jeden, der sich nicht einmal selbst der Sache angenommen hat und evtl. auch mal vor Ort war, der böse Apartheidsstaat.


 
Nö. Ich bin einfach für Israel, ohne vor Ort gewesen zu sein.


----------



## sfc (7. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



totovo schrieb:


> die Bevölkerung da!
> Das, was Israel dort  treibt, 1,5 millionen Menschen vom Nötigsten abschneiden, sie hungern  lassen, ist Menschenrechtswiedrig und gehört vor ein internationales  Gericht!



Warum ist dort dann die Kindersterblich niedriger als in der umjubelten  Türkei? Warum gibt es dort mit das höchste Bevölkerungswachstum? Warum  werden die Menschen dort älter als in Agypten? Mit Mangelernährung  sicher nicht zu erklären.  Der Islam und die nützlichen Idioten - Nachrichten welt_print - Kultur - Literatur - WELT ONLINE

Btw: Habe ich das in Post #100 richtig verstanden, dass du dir einen Einmarsch der Türken wünschst? Würde ich dem vorbestraften Islamisten Erdogan zutrauen. Aber auch der weiß, dass Israel die A-Bombe hat. Da er sich von Allah berufen fühlt, ist das nicht unbedingt ein Hindernis. Aber sein Streben nach Macht scheint mir dann doch noch ein Stück weit größer als sein religiöser Wahn.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wenn es eindeutige Videos gibt, dann her damit.
> Wenn es dazu eine seriöse Quelle gibt, her damit, von Schusswaffen war mir nichts bekannt, bzw. wurden diese NICHT gegen die IDF-Truppen eingesetzt.



Auf nahezu jedem Schiff wirst du Hieb- (Balken), Stich- (Küchenmesser) und in aller Regel auch Schusswaffen (Signalpistole sowieso, etwas mehr aber keineswegs selten) finden.
Ob das dann Waffenlieferungen an Terroristen sind, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden (oder die Deutung der israelischen Armee überlassen)


----------



## Icejester (8. November 2011)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*

Ach, kommt, alles nicht so schlimm. Putin packt die Eurasische Union aus und rettet die ganze Welt! Dann hat auch im Nahen Osten überhaupt niemand mehr was zu kamellen.


----------



## totovo (8. November 2011)

@ amdfan 
Das ist sehr schade, aber bislang konntest du mich auch nicht vom Gegenteil überzeugen...
Du konntest mir noch keine von deinen aussagen belegen. 
Desweiteren kann ich dir versichern, dass ich mir meine Meinung frei und unabhängig gebildet habe. Ich bin der letzte der sich polarisieren lässt.
Ich weis auch, dass die UN selbst viel Dreck am stecken hat, nur ist sie normal pro israelisch.
Die von dir dargestellte Situation, dass alle Israel als böse sehen, entspricht so denke ich nicht der Wirklichkeit.
Goldstone hat sich getraut was längst überfällig war. Er hat versucht, Israel für seine taten öffentlich anzuprangern. Dafür erntet er nur Missgunst, was die aussage aus dem vorletzten  Satz bestätigt.



sfc schrieb:


> Warum ist dort dann die Kindersterblich niedriger als in der umjubelten  Türkei? Warum gibt es dort mit das höchste Bevölkerungswachstum? Warum  werden die Menschen dort älter als in Agypten? Mit Mangelernährung  sicher nicht zu erklären.  Der Islam und die nützlichen Idioten - Nachrichten welt_print - Kultur - Literatur - WELT ONLINE
> 
> Btw: Habe ich das in Post #100 richtig verstanden, dass du dir einen Einmarsch der Türken wünschst? Würde ich dem vorbestraften Islamisten Erdogan zutrauen. Aber auch der weiß, dass Israel die A-Bombe hat. Da er sich von Allah berufen fühlt, ist das nicht unbedingt ein Hindernis. Aber sein Streben nach Macht scheint mir dann doch noch ein Stück weit größer als sein religiöser Wahn.


Nein, du hast meinen Post missverstanden. Ich wünsche mir kein Einmarsch von irgendwem. Aber irgendwie muss man dem treiben dort Einhalt gebieten, und wenn die Türkei die hilfsflotten bewaffnet, habe ich nichts dagegen.
Was ich von Erdogan halte ist eine andere frage, geschweige denn vom Iran.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der ewige Konflikt - Was haltet ihr von Israels Politik im Bezug auf die Palästinenser?*



sfc schrieb:


> Warum ist dort dann die Kindersterblich niedriger als in der umjubelten  Türkei? Warum gibt es dort mit das höchste Bevölkerungswachstum? Warum  werden die Menschen dort älter als in Agypten? Mit Mangelernährung  sicher nicht zu erklären.  Der Islam und die nützlichen Idioten - Nachrichten welt_print - Kultur - Literatur - WELT ONLINE
> 
> Btw: Habe ich das in Post #100 richtig verstanden, dass du dir einen Einmarsch der Türken wünschst? Würde ich dem vorbestraften Islamisten Erdogan zutrauen. Aber auch der weiß, dass Israel die A-Bombe hat. Da er sich von Allah berufen fühlt, ist das nicht unbedingt ein Hindernis. Aber sein Streben nach Macht scheint mir dann doch noch ein Stück weit größer als sein religiöser Wahn.


 Wenn Sie sich schon die Mühe machen zu erwähnen, dass Erdogan vorbestraft ist, können Sie ja auch erwähnen, WARUM er vorbestraft ist
Worauf basiert denn Ihre Beahuptung, dass er ein Islamist ist und sich von Allah berufen fühlt


----------

